# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Bestrahlung IMRT

## Karlalbrecht

Hallo Betroffene,

1. Frage: Ist eine IMRT-Bestrahlung trotz Gleason 9 (siehe Profil) von 
   Nutzen?
2. Frage: In Deutschland soll es nur 8 Standorte für IMRT-Geräte geben. 
    Sind die Einrichtungen/Personal in etwa gleichwertig?
   (Nach dem Rat meines Uro tendiere ich zu Heidelberg)
3. Zusatzfrage. Ein Bekannter (Kassenpatient) hat ein ähnlicheProblem.     
   Er lebt im Raum Fulda. Wo gibt es die nächste Möglichkeit für ihn.

Grüße und beste Wünsche an alle. Dank für die Antworten im voraus.

Karlalbrecht

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

ich würde die Bestrahlung von der Nähe der Einrichtung abhängig machen.

Immerhin wirs Du 35 - 40 mal die Einrichtung aufsuchen müssen.

Heidelberg und Mannheim sind von der Einrichtung her vergleichbar. Und beide Einrichtungen haben mit den Professoren Debus, Herfarth und Wenz hervorragende Strahlenmediziner.

Über Fulda soll sich Dein Bekannter doch bei der dortigen SHG informieren:

[IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/User/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-34.jpg[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOKUME%7E1/User/LOKALE%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-35.jpg[/IMG]*Prostatakrebs SHG Fulda*_ - (ID# HE10 )_Herr
Hans Lehmann

Am Heidig 4

36145  HofbieberTel: 06657. 60 95 71
Fax: 
Mobil: 
eMail:  prostatakrebs-shg-fulda@t-online.de
www: 
*Informationen zu den Gruppentreffen:*Ort: Bonifatiushaus, Fulda, Neuenberger Str. 3-5 
Zeit: Jeden 3. Mittwoch im Monat, 17.00 Uhr 
Keine SHG-Treffen: Im Ferienmonat Juli oder August, Dezember 

Man sagt, dass unter Umständen bei hohen Gleason Scores die Bestrahlung und die Hormonblockade nicht so erfolgreich seien. Ich würde es aber trotzdem probieren, um die eventuelle Chance zu nutzen.

Allerdings habe ich auch zweimal in meinem Leben (siehe Profile) gute Erfahrungen mit der Strahlentherapie gemacht.

Gruß

Hansjörg  Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Karl,

ich würde zu den "Bonkoffmarkern" die schon viel aussagen, noch eine DNA-Z machen und diese beurteilen lassen. Bei dem teilweise hohen GS 5+4 = 9 wäre ich sehr vorsichtig mit jeder Therapie.

Die Hormontherapie wird, wenn ich es richtig sehe, nicht lange funktionieren.
Der PSA Abfall ist erfreulich schön, wie erklärt man die PSA schwankungen?
Ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, wenn ich das sage.

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## Andreas S.

> Hallo Karl,
> 
> Die Hormontherapie wird, wenn ich es richtig sehe, nicht lange funktionieren.
> 
> Viel Erfolg, Konrad


Konrad!

Wie kannst Du als verantwortungsvoller Mensch sowas in die Welt setzen?! 
Es gibt genügend Beispiele, bei denen die ADT auch bei Gleason 9 über einen längeren Zeitraum funktioniert! Auch mit erhöhten neuroendokrinen Markern!

Hast du schonmal was von der sich selbst erfüllenden Prophezeiung gehört?!
Mit sowas kannst Du einen Menschen erst richtig krank machen, also halt dich mit Deinen unerträglichen, selbstgefälligen Orakeln zurück und lege Fakten auf den Tisch! 

Andreas

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Konrad,

ich bin wie Andreas der Meinung, dass Du Dich mit solchen Meinungsäußerungen zurückhalten solltest.
Hier findest Du die Geschichte eines Mannes, den ich kennenlernte, als er mit einem PSA-Wert von 4860 ng/ml (Du liest richtig) in die SHG Offenbach kam, mit Metastasen bis unter die Schädeldecke. Prof. Jäger (Onkologin am Nordwest-Krankenhaus in Frankfurt) machte im wesentlichen eine ADT2 mit ihm. Ein oder höchstens anderthalb Jahre später lief er wieder Marathon.
Der Bericht aus der FAZ ist 1 1/4 Jahre alt. Wie es B. R. heute geht, weiß ich nicht. Er kommt wohl nicht mehr in die SHG, warum auch immer.

Ralf

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Langsam wird es langweilig immer wieder die gleichen Sachen zu wiederholen:


*Eine IMRT Bestrahlung bei Prostatakrebs hat keinen klinisch bewiesenen Vorteil im Vergleich zu einer herrkömmlichen 3D-Strahlentherapie.*

Ein thereotischer Vorteil besteht, wenn man eine Dosiseskalation betreiben möchte. Dafür gibt es evtl. einige Vorteile, vor allem bei aggressiveren Tumoren. Allerdings muss man hier betonen, dass die bislang publizierten Ergebnisse mit Dosiseskalation durch IMRT (78-80Gy) auch deutlich erhöhte Nebenwirkungsraten zeigen (Urethraengstellungen, Darmprobleme) im Vergleich zu üblichen Dosen (70-74Gy) mit normaler 3D-Technik.
Andere Vorteile sind nur theoretisch und eher Geschmackssache. Selbst bei Mitbestrahlung von Lymphabflusswegen, ist die bessere Schonung des Darmes (auf dem Papier) durch IMRT theoretisch, einen bewiesenen klinischen Vorteil gibt es nicht.

Aus diesen Gründen ist man mit IMRT heutzutage eher vorsichtig bei Prostatakrebs. In den USA ist IMRT Routine geworden, allerdings muss man beachten, dass die IMRT dort durch eine Sondervergütung abgedeckt wird und dementsprechend von vielen Kliniken aus rein finanziellen Gründen angeboten wird.

Das Vorgehen mit Hormontherapie+Bestrahlung ist meines Erachtens absolut richtig. Sie fahren mit einer Bestrahlung+Hormontherapie längerfristig besser als nur mit Hormontherapie. Dies ist durch mindestens eine randomisierte Langzeitstudie bewiesen (siehe Beitrag hier: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=4445 ).
Das Timing ist auch richtig. In Ihrer Hochrisikokonstellation empfiehlt sich eine Hormontherapie vor der Bestrahlung zu machen. Ich würde persönlich eine 3D-Strahlentherapie mit ca. 74 Gy machen lassen.

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo karlalbrecht und liebe Forumteilnehmer!
Zu Frage 123 

Das Klinikum Nordhausen ist von Kronach ca. 220 km entfernt, Mannheim 320 km.

Dr. Oehler und sein Team führte seit 2001 über 1000 IMRT Bestrahlungen bei Prostatapatienten durch.

Die Hersteller der IMRT Geräte mögen sich unterscheiden, die Ergebnisse im Resultat zu Mannheim oder Heidelberg eher nicht.
Positiv ist mir die persönliche Information und die Einsicht in die Technik, die ich eh nicht versteh, von Nordhausen im Gedächtnis haften geblieben.
Bei Heidelberg wars eher die formale Abfertigung im Patientengespräch.
Hellmut Illini hat über Mannheim, Heidelberg und Nordhausen eine erstklassige Information geschrieben.( einfach bei google den Namen eingeben).

Ob eine Therapie bei Gleason 9 oder 6 oder 7 oder 8 von Nutzen war weiß man erst hinterher.
Das mein ich nicht ironisch sondern aus eigener Erfahrung. 
Man sagt:".........................
Mir wurde geraten:"........................
Es gibt Studien:".................................
Erhöhtes Risiko für.......................................
In einer doppelbind, Plazebo, randomisierten Studie...................
Verdacht auf:"..................................................  ..................
Ich kenn jemand:"..................................................  ....................
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Jeder hat auch ein bischen seinen eigenen Krebs"

Am Anfang meiner Krankheit stand für mich der Wunsch nach Heilung, egal wie hoch die Chance oder der Marker. Gleason 9........ und so ist`s geblieben.

Wer von uns kennt denn wirklich das komplexe Zusammenspiel von Markern im System ?

Warum hat der eine nach kurzer Zeit Knochenmetastasen, ist hormonrefraktär trotz Gleason 7 und der andere trotz höherem Gleason nicht. Wegen einem erhöhten Marker oder trotz erhöhtem Marker wieder nicht.
Warum ruhen Micrometastasen warum nicht ?

Bei aller Regel gibt es auch die Ausnahmen. Doch rechtfertigt die Regel nicht die Aussage sondern nur die Annahme. 

Ich würd mir viel mehr persönliche Erfahrungen und weniger Prognosen im Forum wünschen. Das da Konrad mit seinen Aussagen verletzt ist schon klar. Klar ist aber auch das daß andere Betroffene genauso tun, nur eleganter.

Man möge sich mal vorstellen wenn nur einer die Chance auf Heilung verspielt nur weil er einem Wert blind folgt und der dann doch nicht verantwortlich ist.


Gruß Klausi

----------


## meni.li.

Hallo Ralf!
Einen aktuellen Bericht über borivoj radosevic findet man unter:

www.google.de "borivoj radosevic schritt für schritt zurück ins leben" eingeben.

Seinen positiven Erfahrungen mit regelmäßigen Sport kann ich nur beipflichten.
Unter Sport hat sich meine PSA Verdopplungszeit um 30%, seit Beginn des Trainings vor 3 Monaten, konstant erhöht.

Gruß Klausi

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Klaus,

danke für den Hinweis. Es freut mich zu lesen, dass es B. R. weiterhin gutgeht.

Ralf

----------


## wolf44

_Man möge sich mal vorstellen wenn nur einer die Chance auf Heilung verspielt nur weil er einem Wert blind folgt und der dann doch nicht verantwortlich ist._

Hallo Klausi,

dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Jüngere Hochrisikopatienten, und ich weiß wovon ich spreche, werden mit diesen knallharten Prophezeiungen nur verunsichert. Helfen tun sie ihnen nicht. 

Jetzt mag es sicher einige geben, die sagen, jeder muss ganz klar wissen, wie es um ihn steht. Da gebe ich ihnen recht. Aber doch nicht gleich jede Hoffnung nehmen, dass es eventuell doch noch eine winzige Chance gibt. 

Wieso nehmen so viele am Lottospiel teil? Denen könnte ich doch auch weissagen, dass sie nichts gewinnen. Aber einer unter einer Million gewinnt doch!

Gruß Wolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo,

ich wollte eigentlich mehr zu der Sache sagen, glaubt was ihr wollt, es bringt nichts. Wenn ihr mal einige Jahre dabei seit, seht ihr die Sache anders.

Nur so viel, vielleicht versteht das doch jemand:  ... Bei Karl ist das "P27 Gen mit 50 - 60 % der Tumorzellen erhht, welches anzeigt, dass diese 50 - 60 % der Zellen in einem Stadium sind wo CHEMOTHERAPEUTIKA oder auch ANTIHORMONE sie nicht erreichen knnen." 

Was ntzt uns schon wenn nur die hormonsensieblen Zellen weg sind. Mir hat es nichts gentzt, jeman sprach von eigenen Erfahrungen. Ich rede von nichts anderem, seit Jahren.

Bei mir hat sich nach nachweislich nicht funkinierender HB die Malignitt (ich hoffe ihr wisst was das ist) nach 3,5 Jahren von X-Ploid in Multiploid verschlechter. Bei mir ist das P 27 Gen NUR mit 50 % erhht und das nach 3,5 Jahren. Ich habe NUR einen GS 8, allerdings hochmetastasiert.

Der GS 8 von Andreas ist mit seinem negativen BCL2 und P53 und wahrscheinlich auch P 27 (nicht exprimiert), nicht vergleichbar mit meinem, bzw. dem von Karl. Das da eine HB funktioniert liegt nicht an der tollen Therapie, sondern an der Biologie des PCa.

----------


## Andreas S.

Lieber Konrad,




> Nur so viel, vielleicht versteht das doch jemand:  ... Bei Karl ist das "P27 Gen mit 50 - 60 % der Tumorzellen erhht, welches anzeigt, dass diese 50 - 60 % der Zellen in einem Stadium sind wo CHEMOTHERAPEUTIKA oder auch ANTIHORMONE sie nicht erreichen knnen."


...ich verstehe das, ehrlich gesagt, nicht. P27 ist ein Schutz-Gen. Dr. Eichhorn erlutert:

" Patienten mit einer p27-Expression von UNTER 50% haben ein um das zweieinhalbfache ehrhhtes Rezidivrisiko." 
(Aus: Bad Reichenhaller Prostatakrebsseminar 2006)

Also: Je hher das P27, desto besser.

Bonkhoff:
"p27 ist auch ein wichtiger Marker fr das Ansprechen auf eine Hormontherapie. Beim
hormonabhngigen PC nimmt unter Androgenentzug die p27 Expression zu, was das
Wachstum der Tumorzellen unterdrckt. Der Verlust von p27 deutet dagegen darauf
hin, dass die Tumorzellen unter Hormontherapie unkontrolliert weiter wachsen.
Geringe Expressionsraten von p27 sind somit ein wichtiger Risikofaktor fr die
Entstehung der Androgenresistenz."
(Aus: Prognostische und prdiktive Marker des Prostatakarzinoms)

Lieber Konrad, hab ich da was miverstanden? Gerade die 50-60% der "guten" P27-Zellen sollten doch auf eine Hormontherapie ansprechen, oder nicht?

Gru,
Andreas

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

wie wir nun seit einiger Zeit regelmig von Ihnen erfahren, kommt als externe Bestrahlung nur die 3D infrage, da es fr IMRT und Protonen keinen Vorteilsnachweis durch Studien gibt. Weil mich dies Thema interessiert, habe ich nun schon lnger versucht ber die Einfhrung der 3D-Bestrahlung beim PK randomisierte klinische Studien zu finden aber leider ohne Erfolg. Wahrscheinlich liegt dies schon zu lange zurck und ist im Internet nicht erfasst. Ich wre Ihnen sehr dankbar ber Hinweise, wo diese Ergebnisse eingesehen werden knnen, da mich der Aufbau der Studien sehr interessiert.

Ich habe noch einen zweiten Punkt, und zwar haben Sie schon in einigen Fllen darauf hingewiesen, dass Ektomie oder 3D-Bestrahlung gleich gute Ergebnisse im 10-Jahresvergleich bringen wrden. Auch hier wrden mich die entsprechenden Studien interessiere, da im Forum dies von der Ektomiebefrwortern in der Vergangenheit immer bezweifelt wurde.

Gru Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> wie wir nun seit einiger Zeit regelmig von Ihnen erfahren, kommt als externe Bestrahlung nur die 3D infrage, da es fr IMRT und Protonen keinen Vorteilsnachweis durch Studien gibt.



Das stimmt so nicht.
Fr mich kommen alle 3 Verfahren in Frage. Das Wesentliche ist, was verfgbar und mit Kosten verbunden ist, die tragbar sind.




> Weil mich dies Thema interessiert, habe ich nun schon lnger versucht ber die Einfhrung der 3D-Bestrahlung beim PK randomisierte klinische Studien zu finden aber leider ohne Erfolg. Wahrscheinlich liegt dies schon zu lange zurck und ist im Internet nicht erfasst. Ich wre Ihnen sehr dankbar ber Hinweise, wo diese Ergebnisse eingesehen werden knnen, da mich der Aufbau der Studien sehr interessiert.



Es gibt keine.




> Ich habe noch einen zweiten Punkt, und zwar haben Sie schon in einigen Fllen darauf hingewiesen, dass Ektomie oder 3D-Bestrahlung gleich gute Ergebnisse im 10-Jahresvergleich bringen wrden. Auch hier wrden mich die entsprechenden Studien interessiere, da im Forum dies von der Ektomiebefrwortern in der Vergangenheit immer bezweifelt wurde.


Da gibt es auch keine Studien.
Die Erwartung, dass die Ergebnisse gleich sind basieren auf retrospektive Beobachtungen. Die Fragestellung allerdings ist nie in einer Studie prospektiv untersucht worden.
Jedoch herrscht heutzutage auf Expertenlevel die Einigung, dass Radiotherapie und OP gleichwertige Ergebnisse aufweisen.
Evtl. profitieren junge, gesunde Patienten mit aggressiven Tumoren von einer maximal aggressiven (und toxischen) Behandlung, die OP+Radiotherapie(+/-Hormontherapie) beinhaltet.
Dementsprechend wrde ich auch einen 50 jhrigen mit einem aggressiveren Tumor eher zur OP als zur Radiotherapie raten, damit man immer noch die Radiotherapie als 2. Option bei Rezidiv hat.
Wenn allerdings der Patient >60 ist, dann ndert sind das schon wieder.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

ich danke Ihnen fr die Beantwortung meiner Fragen und mchte noch gerne eine anschlieen. Diese betrifft die Tometherapie. Sie hatten ja schon auf Ihre Bedenken bei PK hingewiesen, und zwar kann die Genauigkeit des Gertes beim PK nur bedingt wegen den Lagevernderungen der Prostata ber die Zeit genutzt werden. Der Gertehersteller wirbt nun damit, dass vor der Bestrahlung ber integriertes CT ein Positionsabgleich erfolgt, und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sogar vor jedem neuen Strahlenbndel/position. Wenn dies zutrifft, dann wre doch im Mittel eine gute Treffsicherheit gegeben. Habe ich dies richtig verstanden?

Gru Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> 
> ich danke Ihnen fr die Beantwortung meiner Fragen und mchte noch gerne eine anschlieen. Diese betrifft die Tometherapie. Sie hatten ja schon auf Ihre Bedenken bei PK hingewiesen, und zwar kann die Genauigkeit des Gertes beim PK nur bedingt wegen den Lagevernderungen der Prostata ber die Zeit genutzt werden. Der Gertehersteller wirbt nun damit, dass vor der Bestrahlung ber integriertes CT ein Positionsabgleich erfolgt, und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe sogar vor jedem neuen Strahlenbndel/position. Wenn dies zutrifft, dann wre doch im Mittel eine gute Treffsicherheit gegeben. Habe ich dies richtig verstanden?
> 
> Gru Knut.


Bei der Tomotherapie kann natrlich vor jeder Bestrahlung ein Positionsvergleich vorgenommen werden. Dann wird das Gert entsprechend justiert und bestrahlt die abgebildete Prostatalage.
Nun dauert aber dieses Verfahren auch relativ lange, so dass in den 20 min die da vergehen, die Prostata locker hin und her sich bewegen kann.

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Andreas,

das Problem scheint komploziert zu sein. Mein Zitat ist aus meinem Therapievorschlag, meiner Onkologin.

Evtl. liegt es an der Formulierung, bei mir: "das P27 Gen mit 50 % ihrer (meiner) Tumorzellen erhht, welches anzeigt,..." Bei Bonkoff: ".. mit einem P27-Index von <45 % haben ein... Ich weis es nicht, bin froh das manche mit denken. Aber die Sache prinzipiell an zu sprechen ist wohl nicht falsch?

Bei meinem P 27 mit 50 % meiner Tumorzellen erhht (Cell arrest (G0) 50% over control), ist nicht ganz verstndlich warum nachweislich die HB bei mir so ungengend funktioniert hat. So ist Her2/neu Normal "... dann kann der Tumor auch ohne Androgene weiter wachsen." 

Bei mir ist trotzdem das Wachstum der Tumorzellen noch ausreichend, aktuell 4,7 Krebszellen auf 1 ml Blut.

Ich halte mich an meine Onkologin, bei mir sind die nicht funktionierenden Th. Mglichkeiten sowieso vom Tisch.

Gru Konrad

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

ich habe mich nicht klar genug ausgedrckt, und zwar meine ich, eine neue Justierung nach jeder Vernderung des Einstrahlwinkels. Deshalb entstand meine Schlussfolgerung, dass dann im Mittel eine gute Treffsicherheit gegeben wre. So hatte ich es in der einen Erluterung zum Gert verstanden, und es wurde deshalb auch begrndet, dass die Bestrahlungszeit bei PK etwa 30 Minuten wre bedingt durch die wiederholte Nachjustierung bzw. berprfung. Wenn so verfahren werden wrde, dann knnte bei Risikopatienten ja auch die Bestrahlungsgesamtleistung in Richtung 80 Gy erhht werden ohne eine exponentielle Zunahme der Nebenwirkungen.

Gru Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> 
> ich habe mich nicht klar genug ausgedrckt, und zwar meine ich, eine neue Justierung nach jeder Vernderung des Einstrahlwinkels. Deshalb entstand meine Schlussfolgerung, dass dann im Mittel eine gute Treffsicherheit gegeben wre. So hatte ich es in der einen Erluterung zum Gert verstanden, und es wurde deshalb auch begrndet, dass die Bestrahlungszeit bei PK etwa 30 Minuten wre bedingt durch die wiederholte Nachjustierung bzw. berprfung. Wenn so verfahren werden wrde, dann knnte bei Risikopatienten ja auch die Bestrahlungsgesamtleistung in Richtung 80 Gy erhht werden ohne eine exponentielle Zunahme der Nebenwirkungen.
> 
> Gru Knut.


An sich stimmt diese usserung nicht.
Es wird einmal gemessen, und zwar VOR Beginn der Bestrahlung mit einem CT. Danach wird der Tisch auf die richtige Position gefahren, damit die Prostata "im Zentrum" ist. Was danach mit der Bewegung der Prostata passiert kann nicht mehr korrigiert werden.
Ob eine Dosiseskalation mittels Tomotherapie ohne Zunahme der Nebenwirkungen mglich ist bezweifle ich.
Wir drfen eine Sache nicht vergessen:
Die Nebenwirkungen der Strahlentherapie kommen von der Bestrahlung von Organteilen, die sich innerhalb des Zielvolumens befinden.
Die Enddarmvorderwand liegt der Prostata an. Die Urethra ist in der Prostata.
Egal was man fr eine Technik whlt, geht es einfach nicht diese Regionen ausserhalb des Hochdosisvolumens zu bekommen. Es sei denn, man schneidet Teile des Zielvolumens ab. Wenn man sich einige amerikanische Studien zur Dosiseskalation anschaut sieht man ja auch dass die Autoren dort tatschlich ein Stck Prostata "abschneiden" und nicht bestrahlen, um Enndarmnebenwirkungen zu vermeiden. Das Problem ist halt aber, dass die meisten Tumoren eben in den hinteren Anteilen der Prostata entstehen.

Nebenbei bemerkt:
Dosiseskalation ist eine feine Sache, es gibt aber auch Grenzen. Wenn man die Dosis versucht maximal vor Ort zu eskalieren, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man mehr Patienten damit heilen kann.
Je besser die lokale Kontrolle, desto grsser das Metastasenproblem. Man erreicht irgendwann ein Plateau, wo auch mit mehr Dosis nicht mehr Patienten geheilt werden, weil die Metastasen dann eben in den Vordergrund vorrcken.

Mit anderen Worten:
Patient X hat ein cT3b cN0 cM0 Gleason Score 8 Tumor mit einem PSA von 19 ng/ml.
Szenario A:
Er kriegt 3 Jahre Hormontherapie und 70 Gy auf die Prostata. 
Nach 5 Jahren hat er ein PSA-Rezidiv, das Cholin PET zeigt eine Anreicherung in der Prostata nur. Er kriegt wieder Hormontherapie, dann Chemotherapie, letztendlich verstirbt er 10 Jahre nach Diagnose an Metastasen.
Szenario B:
Er kriegt 3 Jahre Hormontherapie und 80 Gy auf die Prostata.
Nach 6 Jahren hat er ein PSA-Rezidiv, das Cholin PET zeigt nichts an der Prostata, dafr leuchtet der Lendenwirbelkrper 2 und ein paar Lymphknoten an der Aorta. Er kriegt wieder Hormontherapie, dann Chemotherapie, letzendlich verstirbt er 10 Jahre nach Diagnose an Metastasen.
Nun, hat sich die Dosiseskalation hier gelohnt? Nein.
Es muss ncht natrlich so laufen, es luft aber nun manchmal so.
Ein Tumor, der nach Strahlentherapie wiederkehrt, ist ein aggressiver Tumor, der nicht nur strahlenresistent ist, sondern auch gerne metastasiert und sich teilweise von Hormon- oder Chemotherapie nicht sehr beeindrucken lsst.

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo Herr Schmidt!
 
 
  Worauf basiert die Aussage, dass ein Tumor, der nach einer Strahlentherapie erneut auftritt, besonders aggressiv ist und auch gern metastasiert?
 
  Bekanntlich werden die Krebszellen bei einer Bestrahlung in ihrer DNA geschdigt, sodass sie den reproduktiven Zelltod erleiden. Dazu ist erforderlich, dass sie in einer strahlensensiblen Phase (G2/M-Phase) ihres Teilungszyklus getroffen werden; dies gelingt vor allem bei den sich schnell teilenden Zellen von hoher Malignitt. Die weniger bsartigen Zellen bleiben dagegen lnger am Leben, der Tumor verringert somit seinen Malignittsgrad. Aus diesem Grund gibt es auch Stimmen, welche eine begleitende Hormonblockade als kontraproduktiv bezeichnen, weil sie die Zellteilungsrate senkt.
 
  Eine klrende Stellungnahme wre wnschenswert.
Gru Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt!
> 
> 
> Worauf basiert die Aussage, dass ein Tumor, der nach einer Strahlentherapie erneut auftritt, besonders aggressiv ist und auch gern metastasiert?
> 
> Bekanntlich werden die Krebszellen bei einer Bestrahlung in ihrer DNA geschädigt, sodass sie den reproduktiven Zelltod erleiden. Dazu ist erforderlich, dass sie in einer strahlensensiblen Phase (G2/M-Phase) ihres Teilungszyklus getroffen werden; dies gelingt vor allem bei den sich schnell teilenden Zellen von hoher Malignität. Die weniger bösartigen Zellen bleiben dagegen länger am Leben, der Tumor verringert somit seinen Malignitätsgrad. Aus diesem Grund gibt es auch Stimmen, welche eine begleitende Hormonblockade als kontraproduktiv bezeichnen, weil sie die Zellteilungsrate senkt.
> 
> Eine klärende Stellungnahme wäre wünschenswert.
> Gruß Helmut


Das ist eine interessante Hypothese, bleibt aber nur eine Hypothese.

Die allgemein gültige Hypothese besagt, dass ein nach der Strahlentherapie wiederkehrende Tumor Merkmale besitzt, die ihn resistent gegenüber andere Therapie machen. Dazu gehören ein hohe Zellteilung, eine Reparaturfähigkeit, eine schlechte Oxygenierung, usw.

Wenn Ihre Hypothese stimmen würden, dann müsste doch die Strahlentherapie alle sich schnell teilende Tumoren heilen. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall. Gerade die sich schnell teilende und wachsende Tumoren sind diejenigen, wo die Strahlentherapie scheitert.

Zu der Frage, ob man zu einer Strahlentherapie eine Hormontherapie machen sollte, gibt es genug randomisierte Studien die einen signifikanten Überlebensvorteil in der mittleren und hohen Risikogruppe zeigen. Und randomisierte Studien sind jeder Hypothese überlegen.

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
hatte im Nov. 1997 eine RPE. Weil 1 von 27 LK befallen war, habe ich 6 Jahre lang eine HB mit Trenantone gemacht. Siehe mein Profil.
Mir wurde schon mehrmals empfohlen, ein Rezidiv, das im Anastomosenbereich vermutet wird, bestrahlen zu lassen. 
Weil ich Nebenwirkungen (Inkontinenz etc) und auch aggressivere Turmorzellen befürchte, konnte ich mich dazu immer noch nicht entschließen.  
Ihre Aussage scheint meine Befürchtung nun zu bestätigen:
*"Ein Tumor, der nach Strahlentherapie wiederkehrt, ist ein aggresiver Tumor, der nicht nur strahlenresistent ist, sondern auch gerne metastasiert und sich teilweise von der Hormon- und Strahlentherapie nicht mehr beeindrucken läßt."*
Ähnlich habe ich bis jetzt auch meine Ablehnung zur RT gegenüber Ärzten zum Ausdruck gebracht. Ich wurde aber meist zurecht gewiesen mit der Bemerkung: "Wie kommen sie denn darauf?"
Kann ich daraus den Schluß ziehen, dass ich bis jetzt richtig gehandelt habe und erst andere Therapien ausschöpfen soll (ADT etc.) bevor ich mich bestrahlen lasse? Ist evtl. eine Protronenbestrahlung vorzuziehen? 
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

Vergleiche und Beispiele hinken, heißt es im Volksmund, und dies Empfinden habe ich bei Ihren beiden Beispielen, denn es steht wohl außer Frage, dass die heutigen 74  76 Gy noch nicht das Optimum für die Karzinomzerstörung sind, sondern ein Kompromiss zwischen Tumorvernichtung und unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen darstellt.
Ihre beiden Beispiele betreffen den hochaggressiven PK, für den es keine kurative Therapie gibt. Deshalb sollte vor der Therapieentscheidung die Diagnoseausschöpfung stehen wie z.B. die DNA-Ploidie. Ich hatte einen GS 4 + 3, und die DNA-Ploidie ergab eine peritetraploide Verteilung. Letztere veranlasste mich meine Therapieentscheidung für die Dreifachhormonblockade neu aufzurollen, und ich favorisierte adjuvant eine Strahlentherapie zu machen, da die Kombination von Hormonblockade und Strahlentherapie gute Ergebnisse signalisierte. Bei dieser Verteilung konnte ich normal davon ausgehen, dass keine Strahlenresistenz vorlag. Als vorsichtiger, in Ihren Augen vielleicht übervorsichtiger Betroffener habe ich bei Prof. Bonkhoff noch die Marker Chromogranin A, Bcl2, P53 und HER2/neu bestimmen lassen, die alle negativ waren. Damit wusste ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass keine Strahlenresistenz und kein hochaggressiver Krebs vorlagen und konnte mich nun beruhigt für eine Strahlentherapie entscheiden. Ich habe mich, wie bekannt, für die Protonentherapie entschieden, wobei für mich ein wichtiger Entscheidungsgrund war, dass die Bestrahlungsleistung mindestens 80 Gy- bei mir in der Gruppe Dr. Rossi 82 Gy- war. Ich erwarte dadurch eine wesentliche statistische Verbesserung, Rezidiv frei zu bleiben. 

Inzwischen habe ich weiter recherchiert und wieder eine Website über die Tomotherapie gefunden, die genau meine Frage an Sie beschreibt und so bestätigt, wie ich es in der Vergangenheit verstanden hatte. Nachstehend einen Auszug aus der Website:


> Die Lage von Organen und der Tumore verändern sich ständig. Zum Beispiel verschiebt sich die Prostata je nach Blasenfüllung um bis zu zwei Zentimetern und schrumpft während der Therapie. Mit herkömmlichen Geräten kompensieren Strahlentherapeuten Organverschiebungen bisher anders: Sie beschießen eine größere Fläche, um sicherzustellen, dass das Ziel auch immer getroffen wird. Bei der Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms geraten auf diese Weise auch Teile des Darms in den Strahlengang, schmerzhafte Darmreizungen können die Folge sein, im schlimmsten Fall sogar irreversible chronische Entzündungen. Im Gegensatz dazu passt sich die Tomotherapie den Veränderungen während der Bestrahlung an. Das Tomotherapiegerät macht mit dem integrierten CT vor jedem Beschuss ein Schichtbild mit aktueller Größe und Lage der Geschwulst. So treffen die Strahlen auch Organe, die sich verschieben, sehr präzise.


Ich habe nachstehend den Link zur Website angegeben

http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/helios-kliniken-gmbh/boxid-30367.html 

Ich habe einen Forumsfreund, der wie ich in Spanien wohnt, und er hatte mir berichtet, dass ihm für eine Tomotherapie eine Bestrahlungsleistung von 79 Gy angeboten wurde, was mir nach den Ausführungen gemäß des obigen Links möglich erscheint ohne Zunahme der unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen. Damit ist die Tomotherapie für mich eine Innovation bei der PK-Bestrahlung.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Mir wurde schon mehrmals empfohlen, ein Rezidiv, das im Anastomosenbereich vermutet wird, bestrahlen zu lassen. 
> Weil ich Nebenwirkungen (Inkontinenz etc) und auch aggressivere Turmorzellen befürchte, konnte ich mich dazu immer noch nicht entschließen. 
> Ihre Aussage scheint meine Befürchtung nun zu bestätigen:
> *"Ein Tumor, der nach Strahlentherapie wiederkehrt, ist ein aggresiver Tumor, der nicht nur strahlenresistent ist, sondern auch gerne metastasiert und sich teilweise von der Hormon- und Strahlentherapie nicht mehr beeindrucken läßt."*
> Ähnlich habe ich bis jetzt auch meine Ablehnung zur RT gegenüber Ärzten zum Ausdruck gebracht. Ich wurde aber meist zurecht gewiesen mit der Bemerkung: "Wie kommen sie denn darauf?"
> Kann ich daraus den Schluß ziehen, dass ich bis jetzt richtig gehandelt habe und erst andere Therapien ausschöpfen soll (ADT etc.) bevor ich mich bestrahlen lasse? Ist evtl. eine Protronenbestrahlung vorzuziehen? 
> Viele Grüße
> Helmut


Das ist eine schwierige Frage.

Bei einem Lymphknotenbefall im Becken ist der Stellenwert der Strahlentherapie nach OP etwas unklar. Das Risiko für eine systemische Erkrankung ist erhöht, somit kann man nicht klar davon sprechen, dass eine lokale Bestrahlung etwas nutzt.
Alle Patienten mit Lymphknotenmetastasen sind in den grossen Studien zur postoperativen Strahlentherapie ausgeschlossen worden.
In Ihrem Spezialfall jedoch hat man ein Hinweis für ein Lokalrezidiv ohne weitere Herde und einen dazu passenden PSA-Verlauf.
Ich würde an Ihrer Stelle eine Strahlentherapie emfehlen und nicht wie Sie sagen die Hormontherapie erst ausschöpfen. Die Gründe sind relativ einfach.
Mit einer alleinigen antiandrogenen Therapie werden Sie leider nicht dauerhaft geheilt. Irgendwann wird der Tumor hormonresistent werden und weiterwachsen. Somit ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit. Je jünger Sie sind und desto kleiner das Lokalrezidiv desto besser werden Sie die Bestrahlung vertragen und desto besser werden die Erfolgsaussichten.
Wenn Sie die antihormonelle Therapie weiterführen und erst bei weiterem PSA-Anstieg sich bestrahlen lassen, besteht die Gefahr das Sie bis dahin "super-resistente" Zellen "gezüchtet" haben, die auch durch die Bestrahlung nicht kaputt zu kriegen wären. Darüber hinaus steigt das Risiko für eine systemische Metastasierung je länger Sie ein Rezidiv haben, was nicht radikal vor Ort behandelt wird und je hormonresistenter und damit aggressiver die Tumorzellen werden.




> Weil ich Nebenwirkungen (Inkontinenz etc) und auch aggressivere Turmorzellen befürchte, konnte ich mich dazu immer noch nicht entschließen.


Das mit der Inkontinenz verstehe ich. Wenn Sie allerdings jetzt kontinent sind und die OP mehr als 10 Jahren zurückliegt, ist das Risiko für eine Urininkontinenz ziemlich gering aktuell. 
Was Sie mit den aggressiveren Tumorzellen meinen, verstehe ich nicht. Die Bestrahlung produziert keine aggressivere Zellen.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Vergleiche und Beispiele hinken, heißt es im Volksmund, und dies Empfinden habe ich bei Ihren beiden Beispielen, denn es steht wohl außer Frage, dass die heutigen 74  76 Gy noch nicht das Optimum für die Karzinomzerstörung sind, sondern ein Kompromiss zwischen Tumorvernichtung und unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen darstellt.


Es gibt zumindest Hinweise darauf, dass eine weitere Dosiseskalation vorteilhaft für einige Patientensubgruppen sein könnte.




> Ihre beiden Beispiele betreffen den hochaggressiven PK, für den es keine kurative Therapie gibt.


Dem kann ich leider nicht zustimmen.
In der RTOG 9202-Studie hatten Patienten mit einer Radiohormontherapie ein 10-Jahres-Prostatakrebs-spezifisches-Überleben von ca. 80%. Dass heisst nur 20% der Patienten sind an Prostatakrebs innerhalb von 10 Jahren nach Therapie verstorben.
80% ist eine gute Heilungsrate.

Das sind Daten mit einer stinknormalen 3D-Strahlentherapie und 65-70 Gy nur.
Wenn man jetzt eine Dosiseskalation bis 82 Gy machen würde, würde man vermutlich nicht allzuviel daran verändern, da in der Studie lediglich 17% der Patienten ein Lokalrezidiv nach der Bestrahlung hatten.
Vielleicht drücken Sie das runter auf 13-15%, viel mehr wird es aber nicht.
Wohlbemerkt, das sind Patienten mit einem Gleason Score 8-10, also in einer höheren Risikokonstellation als Sie. 
In der Gesamtgruppe mit allen Gleason Scores, liegt die Lokalrezidivrate bei lediglich 12%. Also wenn man 82 Gy Protonen machen würde, wäre sie vielleicht bei 8 oder 10%. Das ist ein kaum ein statistisch signifikanter Unterschied, wenn Sie eine entsprechende Studie auflegen würde, würden Sie vermutlich keine Aussage kriegen.
Das 10-Jahres-Prostatakrebs-spezifisches-Überleben liegt in der Studie bei ca. 88%.




> Ich habe einen Forumsfreund, der wie ich in Spanien wohnt, und er hatte mir berichtet, dass ihm für eine Tomotherapie eine Bestrahlungsleistung von 79 Gy angeboten wurde, was mir nach den Ausführungen gemäß des obigen Links möglich erscheint ohne Zunahme der unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen. Damit ist die Tomotherapie für mich eine Innovation bei der PK-Bestrahlung.


Ich habe selber mit Tomotherapiegeräten gearbeitet und kann Ihnen sagen, dass NICHT vor jeder Schichtbestrahlung ein Bild gemacht wird, sondern nur EIN Bild vor Beginn der Bestrahlung gemacht wird.
Danach wird entsprechend verschoben und bestrahlt. Ob sich die Prostata in diesen 20 Minuten verschiebt, die zwischen Schichtaufnahme, CT-Rekonstruktion, Ausmessen am Bildschirm durch den Arzt, manuelles Verschieben am Gerät und Durchführung der Bestrahlung vergehen, ist sehr gut möglich.
Was die Dosis von 79 Gy angeht, so ist das eine Dosis, die mit der herrkömmlichen IMRT mit IGRT auch erreicht wird.
Trotzdem waren da die Nebenwirkungen deutlich höher als bei der 3D-Strahlentherapie.

z.B. IMRT mit 81 Gy:
Zelefsky MJ; Levin EJ; Hunt M; Yamada Y; Shippy AM; Jackson A; Amols HI 
"Incidence of late rectal and urinary toxicities after three-dimensional conformal radiotherapy and intensity-modulated radiotherapy for localized prostate cancer"
20% mit IMRT vs. 12% mit 3D-Strahlentherapie für Nebenwirkungen an der Harnwegen (Blutungen, Strikturen, Inkontienenz)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

gemäß Ihren Erfahrungen wird am Tomotherapiegerät nur einmal vor der Bestrahlungssitzung justiert. Es ist aber wohl möglich, dies mehrfach während einer Strahlungssitzung, wie in meinem Link beschrieben, zu machen, so dass wahrscheinlich aus Kostengründen wegen der längeren Belegung des teuren Gerätes beim PK darauf verzichtet wird. Wenn das Gerät die Möglichkeit bietet, und die Prostata die Bocksprünge macht, wie Sie immer wieder zur Verteidigung der 3D-Bestrahlung ausgeführt haben, halte ich es für bedenklich mit dieser Innovation zu werben und dann aber in der Praxis aus Kostengründen darauf zu verzichten. Oder sind Ihre Ausführungen


> Danach wird entsprechend verschoben und bestrahlt. Ob sich die Prostata in diesen 20 Minuten verschiebt, die zwischen Schichtaufnahme, CT-Rekonstruktion, Ausmessen am Bildschirm durch den Arzt, manuelles Verschieben am Gerät und Durchführung der Bestrahlung vergehen, ist sehr gut möglich.


so zu verstehen, dass durch den Gesamtaufwand der Lagebestimmung es praktisch unsinnig ist, zwischendurch noch mehrmals zu messen und zu korrigieren.

In Ihrer letzten Stellungnahme führen Sie aus


> In der RTOG 9202-Studie hatten Patienten mit einer Radiohormontherapie ein 10-Jahres-Prostatakrebs-spezifisches-Überleben von ca. 80%. Dass heisst nur 20% der Patienten sind an Prostatakrebs innerhalb von 10 Jahren nach Therapie verstorben.
> 80% ist eine gute Heilungsrate.


Danach fallen Ihre beiden Beispiele vom vorherigen Beitrag in die 20 %. Ich stimme Ihnen zu, dass gemäß allgemeiner Definition GS 8  10 eine höhere Risikokonstellation als mein GS 7 ist, aber ein GS 7 kann deshalb aggressiver als ein GS 8 sein. Der Gleason Score reicht alleine nicht aus, um die Aggressivität zu beurteilen. Die DNA-Ploidie liefert hier wertvolle Ergänzungsinformationen wie auch die Zusatzmarker von Prof. Bonkhoff. Diese Zusatzinformationen erlauben eine bessere Prognose, und meine Aussage bezog sich auf hochaggressiven Krebs mit einer multiploiden Verteilung oder positiven Markern Chromogranin A, Bcl2, P53 und HER2/neu.


> In der RTOG 9202-Studie hatten Patienten mit einer Radiohormontherapie ein 10-Jahres-Prostatakrebs-spezifisches-Überleben von ca. 80%. Dass heisst nur 20% der Patienten sind an Prostatakrebs innerhalb von 10 Jahren nach Therapie verstorben.
> *80% ist eine gute Heilungsrate.*
> 
> Das sind Daten mit einer stinknormalen 3D-Strahlentherapie und 65-70 Gy nur.
> 
> Wohlbemerkt, das sind Patienten mit einem Gleason Score 8-10, also in einer höheren Risikokonstellation als Sie.


Ich nehme an, dass sich die 80 % auf Überlebens- und nicht Heilungsrate beziehen, da ansonsten wohl alle anderen Therapien hinfällig wären. Ich habe nun zwei Fragen zu den zitierten Ausführungen, und zwar

1. Welche Rezidivrate ergab sich nach 10 Jahren in der GS 8  10 Gruppe?

2. Welche Überlebensrate hätte sich in der Gruppe GS 8  10 bei Nichtstun (ohne Therapie) ergeben?

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Wegen der beweglichen Prostata arbeitet man forschungsmäßig an verschiedenen Methoden. Auf eine Möglichkeit mit Goldimplantaten habe ich in HorstK's Thread zum neuen Gerät Bamberg hingewiesen. Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist Korrektur mithilfe bildgebender Verfahren. Damit wird an verschiedenen Instituten getüftelt, z.B. in Tübingen.

Gruß Dieter


 Bessere Strahlentherapie für Prostatakrebs Strahlen sollen Tumor zielgenauer treffen als bisher  
   *Wissenschaftler am Universitätsklinikum Tübingen entwickeln ein neues Strahlentherapie-Verfahren, um die Heilungschancen beim Prostatakrebs auf bis zu 90 Prozent zu steigern. Mit der neuen Methode sollen die Strahlen den Tumor zielgenauer als bisher treffen. Dadurch könnten die Mediziner die Strahlendosis erhöhen, ohne benachbarte Organe zu stark zu schädigen. Die Deutsche Krebshilfe fördert das Forschungsprojekt mit rund 120.000 Euro.* 

 
 Krebszellen
© National Cancer InstituteProstatakrebs ist in Deutschland das häufigste Krebsleiden des Mannes. Jedes Jahr erkranken hierzulande etwa 40.600 Männer neu daran. Derzeit können wir etwa zwei Drittel unserer Prostatakrebs-Patienten mit einer Bestrahlung heilen, so Dr. Markus Alber, Projektleiter an der Radio-Onkologischen Universitätsklinik Tübingen. Die Heilungschancen könnten wir auf bis zu 90 Prozent steigern, wenn wir die Strahlendosis erhöhen und millimetergenau auf den Tumor ausrichten, erklärt der Medizin-Physiker. 

Dies ist jedoch schwierig, da sich die Prostata durch ihre Lage neben Dickdarm und Harnblase je nach deren Füllmenge verschieben kann. Daher treffen die zerstörerischen Strahlen auch immer gesundes Gewebe. Eine zu hohe Strahlendosis würde zu erheblichen Nebenwirkungen führen.

Mit dem neuen Verfahren - der bildgestützten Strahlentherapie - soll sich die Strahlungsrichtung stets an die aktuelle Lage der Prostata anpassen und so das benachbarte gesunde Gewebe schonen. Die neue Methode der Tübinger Wissenschaftler basiert auf einem Computerprogramm, das bereits durch die Deutsche Krebshilfe gefördert wurde. Zusammen mit der Analyse von Computertomographie-Bildern von Betroffenen wollen die Mediziner die Bewegung der Prostata und deren Nachbarorgane bildlich und mathematisch erfassen. 

Unser Ziel ist es, die Lage der Prostata beim Patienten während der Strahlentherapie individuell zu berechnen und die zufälligen Bewegungen des Organs im Bestrahlungsplan zu berücksichtigen, erläutert Dr. Alber. Tübingen ist weltweit führend, auf dem Gebiet dieser bildgestützten Strahlentherapie.    
  (Deutsche Krebshilfe,  09.02.2005 -  DLO)

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo, Herr Schmidt!

Sie widersprechen der Aussage führender Wissenschaftler, welche feststellten, dass die Malignität eines Tumors durch eine nicht kurative Strahlentherapie vermindert wird. weil vorwiegend schnell wachsende, also die aggressiven Zellen in ihrer strahlensensiblen Phase getroffen und in ihrer Reproduktionsfähigkeit geschädigt werden.

Zitat:
_Das ist eine interessante Hypothese, bleibt aber nur eine Hypothese._

Dies ist nicht nur eine Hypothese, sondern durch Kontrollbiopsie (FNAB) und zytometrische Befundung nachweisbar.

Zitat:
_Die allgemein gültige Hypothese besagt, dass ein nach der Strahlentherapie wiederkehrende Tumor Merkmale besitzt, die ihn resistent gegenüber andere Therapie machen. Dazu gehören ein hohe Zellteilung, eine Reparaturfähigkeit, eine schlechte Oxygenierung, usw.

Wenn Ihre Hypothese stimmen würden, dann müsste doch die Strahlentherapie alle sich schnell teilende Tumoren heilen. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall. Gerade die sich schnell teilende und wachsende Tumoren sind diejenigen, wo die Strahlentherapie scheitert.

_Gibt es hierfür Studien, die sonst als zwingender Beweis vorausgesetzt werden?

Gruß Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

die Goldseeds sind nicht neu. Über diese habe ich schon vor zwei Jahren anlässlich meiner Professorentour berichtet, da Prof. Wiegel in Ulm das Verfahren einsetzt. Ich nehme an, dass er dies aus Berlin mitgebracht hat.
Die Bildverarbeitung wird bei dem Tomotherapiegerät bereits eingesetzt.
Das Verbesserungspotential, das bei allen Verfahren noch gegeben ist, besteht in der direkten quasi zeitlosen Nachführung der Bestrahlung zu der örtlichen Veränderung der zu bestrahlenden Sektion. Dies ist aber keine Wissenschafts- sondern eine Ingenieursaufgabe und Stand der Technik. Warum dies bei den Tomotherapiegeräten nicht bereits verwirklicht wurde, weiß ich nicht. Ich könnte mit Haftungsgründe vorstellen bei Gerätefunktionsfehler.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo zusammen,
kurz einige Anmerkungen zum Disput von Helmut(i) und Daniel Schmidt.

Auf der einen Seite ist die Wirkungsweise einer Bestrahlung auf die PK-Zelle zu beobachten, die helmut(i) aus meiner Sicht richtig wiedergibt:




> Bekanntlich werden die Krebszellen bei einer Bestrahlung in ihrer DNA geschädigt, sodass sie den reproduktiven Zelltod erleiden. Dazu ist erforderlich, dass sie in einer strahlensensiblen Phase (G2/M-Phase) ihres Teilungszyklus getroffen werden; dies gelingt vor allem bei den sich schnell teilenden Zellen von hoher Malignität. Die weniger bösartigen Zellen bleiben dagegen länger am Leben, der Tumor verringert somit seinen Malignitätsgrad.


Wenn die weniger bösartigen Zellen länger leben bleiben, ist die Folgerung daraus, mit einer zu frühen Malignitätsprüfung nicht zu falschen Schlüssen zu kommen. Die Folgerung daraus ist m.E. nicht, dass die Malignität eines Tumors durch eine nicht kurative Strahlentherapie vermindert wird.

Die eine Strahlentherapie evtl. überlebenden Zellen - ausreichende Dosis und optimales Erreichen des Zielfeldes vorausgesetzt -  sind nicht die mit geringer Teilungsrate, sondern diejenigen, die sich als resistent erweisen. Hier haben dann die molekularbiologischen Marker wie z.B.  Bcl2, p53 oder HSP-27 ihre Relevanz. Auch neuroendokrine Tumorpopulationen zeigen sich von einer Bestrahlung unbeeindruckt. Aus meiner Sicht ist Strahlenresistenz _zunächst_ nicht zwingend an einen histologischen oder zytologischen Malignitätsgrad gebunden. Gleichwohl ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von abnormaler p53-Expression,  der Nachweis des Apoptosehemmers Bcl2 oder einer Überexpression von HSP-27 eher bei aggressiven Tumoren gegeben. Der Aussage von Thomas kann man von daher eigentlich schon zustimmen:




> Ein Tumor, der nach Strahlentherapie wiederkehrt, ist ein aggressiver Tumor, der nicht nur strahlenresistent ist, sondern auch gerne metastasiert und sich teilweise von Hormon- oder Chemotherapie nicht sehr beeindrucken lässt.


Grüße Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter, die Goldseeds sind nicht neu. Über diese habe ich schon vor zwei Jahren anlässlich meiner Professorentour berichtet, da Prof. Wiegel in Ulm das Verfahren einsetzt. Ich nehme an, dass er dies aus Berlin mitgebracht hat.


In der Tat, die Gold-Marker-Methode ist schon länger im Gespräch. Schon im alten Forum wurde dazu geschrieben, der Hinweis in HorstK's Thread stammt aus 2004. Das Verfahren wird auch inzwischen eingesetzt, zum Beispiel in Halle:

http://www.medizin.uni-halle.de/kst/?id=100&cid=691

Meines Wissens wird die Justierung in Loma Linda auf ganz übliche Art und Weise gemacht. Das trübt natürlich das Gesamtbild dieser hochgelobten Anlage deutlich, wenn die Zielerfassung des beweglichen Bestrahlungsobjektes Prostata nicht so präzise ist, wie sie sein könnte oder müsste.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

was das mit der Protonenbestrahlung wieder soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Der Threaderöffner stellt Fragen zur IMRT, da er vor einer nicht einfachen Therapieentscheidung steht. Meine Bemühungen waren, mehr Transparenz in die Möglichkeiten der Photonenbestrahlung durch die Diskussion mit Herrn Schmidt zu bringen, um am Ende hoffentlich für Kartalbrecht die Entscheidung einfacher zu machen. Normal bist Du doch über alles bestens informiert, insbesondere wenn es schriftlich vorliegt. Meinen Bericht über die Protonentherapie hast Du sicherlich nicht übersehen, und dort habe ich viele Details zu dem ausgeklügelten Positionierungssystem von Loma Linda für jeden verständlich beschrieben.
Weiter ist Dir wohl auch nicht entgangen, dass dies Thema Ende letzten Jahres zwischen Herrn Schmidt und mir sehr ausführlich diskutiert wurde. Es liegen also alle Informationen auf dem Tisch. Ich bin gerne bereit darüber hinaus bestehenden Wissensdurst an anderer Stelle zu befriedigen. Wir sind hier nicht in der Plauderecke sondern in der Rubrik Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs, und ein Betroffener mit Hochrisikokrebs hat ein Anliegen, und das sollten wir respektieren.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Knut,

dieser Thread handelt schon lange nicht mehr nur von der Ausgangsfrage IMRT, sondern behandelt die verschiedensten Gesichtspunkte bezüglich Bestrahlungstechnik. Du selbst verlässt das Thema IMRT in #15, was ist das für eine Einstellung, anderen nicht auch das gleiche Recht zuzugestehen????

Im übrigen hatten wir es zuletzt von Positionsveränderungen der Prostata innerhalb des Körpers und wie man versucht, diese Lageveränderung zu erfassen bei Bestrahlung. Da muss es schon gestattet sein, auch die Protonentherapie mit einzubeziehen.

Ich habe Deine Berichte gelesen, aber nicht auswendig gelernt. Verzeihung! Aber ich kann mich nicht an einen Bericht erinnern, der beschreibt, dass in Loma Linda eine Technik verwendet wird, welche zur Bestrahlung eine Justierung auf die momentane Position der Prostata durchführt.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,

es ist nicht richtig, was Du behauptest. Ich habe das Thema nicht verlassen, denn die Tomotherapie ist eine weiterentwickelte IMRT mit genauerer Positionierungsmöglichkeit. 


> Im übrigen hatten wir es zuletzt von Positionsveränderungen der Prostata innerhalb des Körpers und wie man versucht, diese Lageveränderung zu erfassen bei Bestrahlung. Da muss es schon gestattet sein, auch die Protonentherapie mit einzubeziehen.


Dies zeigt mir, dass Du den Sinn der Diskussion nicht verstanden hast, denn dies ist für Herrn Schmidt ein wesentlicher Punkt für die Berechtigung der 3D-Bestrahlung. Ich habe die Diskussion breit vom Grundsätzlichen angelegt mit dem Ziel die Möglichkeiten der Photonenbestrahlung und Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Verfahren/Geräte zu erarbeiten, damit Kartalbrecht eine ordentliche Entscheidungsgrundlage erhält. Vielleicht hat dies noch zu weiterer Verwirrung bei Dir geführt.

Es freut mich, dass Du meine Trilogie gelesen hast, aber wenn man etwas nicht mehr so genau weiß, dann klingt nachfolgende Aussage aber sehr informiert/bestimmt


> Meines Wissens wird die Justierung in Loma Linda auf ganz übliche Art und Weise gemacht. Das trübt natürlich das Gesamtbild dieser hochgelobten Anlage deutlich, wenn die Zielerfassung des beweglichen Bestrahlungsobjektes Prostata nicht so präzise ist, wie sie sein könnte oder müsste.


und man fragt sich, was das bezwecken soll.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Anonymous1

Schreibfehler gibt es schon mal. Knut, ich hatte #13 schreiben wollen, als Du von IMRT zu 3D wechselst und Studien dazu. Was hatte das mit der Ausgangs-Anfrage zu IMRT zu tun?

Lieber Knut, er wäre mir normalerweise in Erinnerung geblieben, hättest Du in Deiner Loma Linda-Trilogie etwas geschrieben von Positionsjustierung während der Protonenbestrahlung auf das Objekt Prostata. Hast Du? Falls ja, erbitte ich Nachhilfeunterricht.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> gemäß Ihren Erfahrungen wird am Tomotherapiegerät nur einmal vor der Bestrahlungssitzung justiert. Es ist aber wohl möglich, dies mehrfach während einer Strahlungssitzung, wie in meinem Link beschrieben, zu machen, so dass wahrscheinlich aus Kostengründen wegen der längeren Belegung des teuren Gerätes beim PK darauf verzichtet wird. Wenn das Gerät die Möglichkeit bietet, und die Prostata die Bocksprünge macht, wie Sie immer wieder zur Verteidigung der 3D-Bestrahlung ausgeführt haben, halte ich es für bedenklich mit dieser Innovation zu werben und dann aber in der Praxis aus Kostengründen darauf zu verzichten. Oder sind Ihre Ausführungenso zu verstehen, dass durch den Gesamtaufwand der Lagebestimmung es praktisch unsinnig ist, zwischendurch noch mehrmals zu messen und zu korrigieren.


Das stimmt nicht.
Es ist einfach nicht möglich. Die Prostata bewegt sich auch in Längsrichtung, das heisst Sie müssten nach jeder Schicht nachjustieren. Das heisst wiederum dass sie 30-40 Nachjustierungen bräüchten, alle manuell. Und das resultiert zu 3 Stunden Zeit auf dem Tisch pro Patient pro Sitzung. Dann haben Sie Glück wenn Sie am Tag 4 Patienten behandeln können. Bei 37 Bestrahlungen, hiesse dass 2 Patienten pro Monat. Das geht nicht.
Ausserdem haben Sie immer dann den menschlichen Fehler als Quelle drin. Wenn Sie eine Schicht falsch matchen, verpassen Sie evtl. Prostataanteile, die nicht bestrahlt werden. 




> In Ihrer letzten Stellungnahme führen Sie ausDanach fallen Ihre beiden Beispiele vom vorherigen Beitrag in die 20 %. Ich stimme Ihnen zu, dass gemäß allgemeiner Definition GS 8  10 eine höhere Risikokonstellation als mein GS 7 ist, aber ein GS 7 kann deshalb aggressiver als ein GS 8 sein. Der Gleason Score reicht alleine nicht aus, um die Aggressivität zu beurteilen. Die DNA-Ploidie liefert hier wertvolle Ergänzungsinformationen wie auch die Zusatzmarker von Prof. Bonkhoff. Diese Zusatzinformationen erlauben eine bessere Prognose, und meine Aussage bezog sich auf hochaggressiven Krebs mit einer multiploiden Verteilung oder positiven Markern Chromogranin A, Bcl2, P53 und HER2/neu.



Das ist alles Theorie. Diese Marker sind nicht etabliert und wurden nie in klinischen Studien als Stratifizierungsfaktoren benutzt. Somit ist jeder Therapieentscheidung anhand dieser Marker zweifelhaft.
TNM, PSA, GS. Evtl. Perineuralscheideninvasiojn und Lymphangiosis.




> Ich nehme an, dass sich die 80 % auf Überlebens- und nicht Heilungsrate beziehen, da ansonsten wohl alle anderen Therapien hinfällig wären.


Das ist richtig.





> Ich habe nun zwei Fragen zu den zitierten Ausführungen, und zwar
> 
> 1. Welche Rezidivrate ergab sich nach 10 Jahren in der GS 8  10 Gruppe?
> 
> 2. Welche Überlebensrate hätte sich in der Gruppe GS 8  10 bei Nichtstun (ohne Therapie) ergeben?



Zu 1:
Biochemisches Rezidiv war 55%, Lokalrezidiv 17%

Zu 2:
Das war nicht Gegenstand der Studie.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Dies ist nicht nur eine Hypothese, sondern durch Kontrollbiopsie (FNAB) und zytometrische Befundung nachweisbar.


Bitte beweisen.
Liefern Sie mir eine Studie mit 2 Gruppen. Eine Gruppe mit bestrahlten Patienten und eine ohne, wo die erste Gruppe schlechter läuft.





> Gibt es hierfür Studien, die sonst als zwingender Beweis vorausgesetzt werden?


Tut mir leid, ich verstehe die Frage nicht.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Dies zeigt mir, dass Du den Sinn der Diskussion nicht verstanden hast, denn dies ist für Herrn Schmidt ein wesentlicher Punkt für die Berechtigung der 3D-Bestrahlung.


Die 3D-Bestrahlung ist deswegen berechtigt, weil es bislang keinen klinischen Vorteil durch andere Techniken existiert. Alle Vorteile der Protonentherapie, der IMRT und der Tomotherapie sind theoretisch. Auf dem Papier sieht es besser aus. Evtl. mehr Dosis an der Prostata, weniger Dosis an gesunden Organe, höhere Präzision, kleinere Sicherheitssäume. Ja, das trifft alles zu.
Inwiefern, das alles aber einen klinischen Vorteil erbringt, ist eine andere Frage. Die Patienten leben nicht länger, weil Sie Protonen hatten. Die Patienten haben nicht weniger Impotenz, weil Sie IMRT hatten.
Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es eine Menge Berichte, dass die Rate an schweren Nebenwirkungen durch IMRT-Dosiseskalation höher liegt als durch herkömmlicher normal dosierter 3D-Bestrahlung.

Das ist der Punkt und den Punkt hat keiner bislang hier kapiert.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Daniel



> Das ist der Punkt und den Punkt hat keiner bislang hier kapiert.


Doch, es ist relativ leicht zu verstehen, dass schonenderes Vorgehen, sprich millimetergenaue Höchstdosis zwar technisch möglich wäre, aber nicht  oder nur von kapitalkräftigen Pazienten bezahlbar ist.
Wer, wie aus Veröffentlichungen bekannt, als Scheich eine Lebertransplantation benötigt, hat größere Chancen, als wir normal Sterblichen geheilt zu werden.
Sprich, mit bezahlbarer Technik ist es zur Zeit noch nicht möglich millimetergenaue Abgrenzungen bei beweglichen Organen, wie der Prostata, durchzuführen. Bei einem Glioblastom z.B. kann man es schon, weil der Schädel stabil fixiert werden kann.
Ergo muss die Überlappung ins gesunde Gewebe bei der Prostata so groß sein, dass auch die Kapsel und Samenpläschen eine ausreichende Dosis mitbekommt um den Primärtumor zu eliminieren.
Diesen Zustand zu verbessern, ist, so wie Knut es deutlich machte, Aufgabe von Ingenieuren.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Doch, es ist relativ leicht zu verstehen, dass schonenderes Vorgehen, sprich millimetergenaue Höchstdosis zwar technisch möglich wäre, aber nicht oder nur von kapitalkräftigen Pazienten bezahlbar ist.


Eben nicht.
Es geht einfach nicht.




> Wer, wie aus Veröffentlichungen bekannt, als Scheich eine Lebertransplantation benötigt, hat größere Chancen, als wir normal Sterblichen geheilt zu werden.


Ja, falls er eine Leber aus einem Strassenkind aus Indien kriegt und diese von kriminellen Ärzten sich einpflanzen lässt.




> Sprich, mit bezahlbarer Technik ist es zur Zeit noch nicht möglich millimetergenaue Abgrenzungen bei beweglichen Organen, wie der Prostata, durchzuführen. Bei einem Glioblastom z.B. kann man es schon, weil der Schädel stabil fixiert werden kann.


Das ist richtig.




> Ergo muss die Überlappung ins gesunde Gewebe bei der Prostata so groß sein, dass auch die Kapsel und Samenpläschen eine ausreichende Dosis mitbekommt um den Primärtumor zu eliminieren.


Und die Enddarmvorderwand. Sie liegt der Prostata an. Die Prostata ohne Enddarmvorderwand zu bestrahlen ist utopisch.
Und die Harnröhre. Sie liegt in der Prosta. Wie soll man sie bitte da noch schonen?

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Daniel,
bitte entschuldige meine provakante Einlassung im letzten Beitrag. Es ging mir nur darum zu klären, dass es sich nicht *ausschließlich* um die Frage der Finanzierbarkeit handelt.
Für die der Prostata zugewandte Dickdarmwand und für die Harnröhre, ist es auch in Zukunft nur sehr schwer vorstellbar, mit geringeren Strahlenbelastungen aus zu kommen. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe, gilt das für alle Bestrahlungsarten gleichermaßen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
auf meine Frage unter "Nr.22" haben Sie mir unter "Nr.24" eine verständliche und plausible Antwort gegeben. Herzlichen Dank dafür. Am Schluß schreiben Sie:
*"Das mit der Inkontinenz verstehe ich. Wenn Sie allerdings jetzt kontinent sind und die OP mehr als 10 Jahre zurückliegt, ist das Risiko einer Urinkontinenz ziemlich gering.*
*Was Sie mit den aggressiveren Tumorzellen meinen, verstehe ich nicht. Die Bestrahlung produziert keine aggressiveren Zellen*.*"*
Ich bin seit der OP kontinent und dafür sehr dankbar. Dass ich eine gute Chance habe, es auch nach einer Bestrahlung zu bleiben, ist gut zu wissen.
Bin aber bis jetzt immer davon ausgegangen, dass eine Bestrahlung die Tumorzellen aggressiver machen kann. Das hatte ich eigentlich auch aus Ihrer Bemerkung. *"Ein Tumor, der nach Strahlentherapie wiederkehrt, ist ein aggressiver Tumor.."* herausgelesen. Das war ja auch der  Hauptgrund, weshalb ich mich bis jetzt zu einer RT nicht entschließen konnte. Der Sinn einer Bestrahlung wird ja auch von vielen Ärzten angezweifelt. Z.B. von Prof. Reichle. Aber scheinbar ist diese Sorge Ihrer Meinung nach unberechtigt?
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Bin aber bis jetzt immer davon ausgegangen, dass eine Bestrahlung die Tumorzellen aggressiver machen kann. Das hatte ich eigentlich auch aus Ihrer Bemerkung. *"Ein Tumor, der nach Strahlentherapie wiederkehrt, ist ein aggressiver Tumor.."* herausgelesen. Das war ja auch der Hauptgrund, weshalb ich mich bis jetzt zu einer RT nicht entschließen konnte. Der Sinn einer Bestrahlung wird ja auch von vielen Ärzten angezweifelt. Z.B. von Prof. Reichle. Aber scheinbar ist diese Sorge Ihrer Meinung nach unberechtigt?


Das eine Tumor, der nach Strahlentherapie wiederkehrt aggressiver ist, als ein Tumor der nach Bestrahlung weg ist, ist nicht auf den Effekt der Bestrahlung zurückzuführen.
Es geht vielmehr darum, dass diese Tumorzellen halt von Anfang an aggressive, therapieresistente Zellen, die unter Strahlentherapie nicht abgestorben sind. Es geht nicht darum, dass die Bestrahlung sie aggressiv gemacht hat, sondern darum dass das Scheitern der Bestrahlung ein Zeichen für die Aggressivität der Zellen ist.
Ich weiss nicht wer Prof. Reichle ist.

----------


## Hans (GL)

> Ich weiss nicht wer Prof. Reichle ist.


Hallo Herr Schmidt,

Herr Prof. Dr. Reichle aus der Klinik der Universität Regensburg zeichnet u.a. für folgende Studie verantwortlich:

http://www.studien.de/includes/studi...STUDIEN_ID=503

Mit dem Ansatz der antiinflamatorischen und antiangiostatischen Behandlung werden hier neue, vielversprechende Wege der Krebsbekämpfung angegangen.

Viele Grüße

Hans (GL)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Dieter,




> Lieber Knut, er wäre mir normalerweise in Erinnerung geblieben, hättest Du in Deiner Loma Linda-Trilogie etwas geschrieben von Positionsjustierung während der Protonenbestrahlung auf das Objekt Prostata. Hast Du? Falls ja, erbitte ich Nachhilfeunterricht.


Ich habe aber die Bestrahlungszeit angegeben, und diese ist mit ca. 80 sec kurz. Verbunden mit den ganzen anderen beschriebenen Positionierungs- und Fixierungsmaßnahmen ergibt sich das schlüssige Loma Linda Konzept, das den weltweiten guten Ruf der Protonentherapie des Loma Linda University Medical Center begründet und natürlich auch Neid hervorruft.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,




> *Während ein hochauflösender CT den Tumor vor jeder einzelnen Bestrahlung sehr genau lokalisiert*, nimmt der um den Patienten kreisende Linearbeschleuniger das Krebsgeschwür von allen Seiten unter Beschuss. "Wir schonen empfindliche Organe, in dem wir den Tumor aus vielen Richtungen bestrahlen und sensiblen Organen ausweichen", erläutert Prof. Krempien einen entscheidenden Vorteil. Zusätzlich kann die Strahlendosis, mit der das Krebsgeschwür gezielt zerstört wird, individuell an die "Tumordichte" (Anzahl der Tumorzellen) angepasst werden.
> Die Lage von Organen und der Tumore verändern sich ständig. Zum Beispiel verschiebt sich die Prostata je nach Blasenfüllung um bis zu zwei Zentimetern und schrumpft während der Therapie. Mit herkömmlichen Geräten kompensieren Strahlentherapeuten Organverschiebungen bisher anders: Sie beschießen eine größere Fläche, um sicherzustellen, dass das Ziel auch immer getroffen wird. Bei der Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms geraten auf diese Weise auch Teile des Darms in den Strahlengang, schmerzhafte Darmreizungen können die Folge sein, im schlimmsten Fall sogar irreversible chronische Entzündungen. Im Gegensatz dazu passt sich die Tomotherapie den Veränderungen während der Bestrahlung an. *Das Tomotherapiegerät macht mit dem integrierten CT vor jedem Beschuss ein Schichtbild mit aktueller Größe und Lage der Geschwulst. So treffen die Strahlen auch Organe, die sich verschieben, sehr präzise*


Nach Ihren Ausführungen zur Tomotherapie bedeutet dies, dass obige Aussagen des Prof. Krempien der Helios Klinik, Berlin, gelogen und schlichtweg Patientenverdummung sind, d.h. man sollte rechtliche Schritte überlegen, um dies unlautere Treiben zu beenden.



> Das ist alles Theorie. Diese Marker sind nicht etabliert und wurden nie in klinischen Studien als Stratifizierungsfaktoren benutzt. Somit ist jeder Therapieentscheidung anhand dieser Marker zweifelhaft.
> TNM, PSA, GS. Evtl. Perineuralscheideninvasiojn und Lymphangiosis.


Für die DNA-Ploidie habe ich eine Studie der Universität Oslo vorliegen, die den Prognosewert der DNA-Ploidie belegt. Weiter gibt es vom Bremer Symposium 2005 mit Schwerpunkt DNA-Ploidie die wissenschaftlichen Vorträge als Download sowie eine Fülle von Berichten bzw. Literaturhinweisen von Prof. Böcking zur DNA-Ploidie.
Mit den Markern von Prof. Bonkhoff habe ich mich nicht detailliert befasst. Bekannt im Forum ist, dass verschiedene Urologen mit diesen Markern arbeiten und die Therapien in schwierigen Fällen danach ausrichten und wohl damit Erfolg haben. Prof. Bonkhoff hat viele wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen gemacht und wenn es Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit, den Nutzen dieser Marker gibt, wird er wohl gerne dazu Stellung nehmen, wobei seine Homepage schon einen guten ersten Überblick liefert.
Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich einen Punkt, der mir missfällt, ansprechen, und zwar sollten wir bei unseren Diskussionen auf Waffengleichheit achten. Sie, Herr Schmidt, würgen unsere Argumente ab mit dem Hinweis, es liegen keine Studienergebnisse vor. Für Ihr Fundament, die 3D-Bestrahlung, gibt es auch keine Studienergebnisse. Ich habe damit kein Problem, denn von der Überlegung her ist die 3D geplante Strahlung ein großer Sprung nach vorn im Vergleich zu dem früheren Zustand. Weiter basieren viele Ihrer Aussagen auf Ihre berufliche Erfahrung, was wir ja auch sehr schätzen, und gemäß Ihrer nachstehenden Aussage 


> Im Gegensatz dazu gibt es eine *Menge Berichte*, dass die Rate an schweren Nebenwirkungen durch IMRT-Dosiseskalation höher liegt als durch herkömmlicher normal dosierter 3D-Bestrahlung.


auf wissenschaftliche Berichte, auf die wir uns auch beziehen. Und lieber ein Ergebnis im Reagenzglas als gar keine Aussage. Studienergebnisse haben die höchste Aussagekraft, aber wenn es diese nicht gibt, dann müssen Erfahrungsberichte oder wissenschaftliche Publikationen weiter helfen. Es kann aber keine Diskussionskultur entstehen, wenn Sie die Ihnen genehmen Berichte in der Diskussion für sich nutzen und den Anderen mundtot machen, da es für seine vorgetragenen Argumente/Berichte keine Studien gibt. Das löst nur Resignation/Frustration aus, und Sie müssen auch berücksichtigen, dass Ihr Wort als Arzt einen höheren Stellenwert hat, und Sie zusätzlich eine Hemmschwelle aufbauen, so dass viele es nicht mehr wagen werden, sich bei Ihnen an der Diskussion zu beteiligen.


> Das ist der Punkt und den Punkt hat keiner bislang hier kapiert.


Ich habe dies schon kapiert, aber es fällt mir schwer zu akzeptieren, dass nur Sie Recht haben und alle Ihre Kollegen, die uns IMRT oder neuerdings Tomotherapie empfehlen, alle so falsch liegen. Ich hatte ja schon mehrmals von meiner Professorentour vor zwei Jahren, um mich über die Bestrahlungsmöglichkeiten zu erkundigen, berichtet. Ich habe auch über Ihr Geldargument lange nachgedacht, aber kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei allen drei von mir interviewten Professoren nämlich die Herren Debus/Heidelberg, Wenz/Mannheim und Wiegel/Ulm vorrangig das Geld die Triebfeder ihres Handeln sein soll. Wenn Ihre Ausführungen zutreffen, so bedeutet dies in letzter Konsequenz, dass die drei Professoren vorsätzliche Körperverletzung empfehlen, und HansW müsste Strafanzeige gegen Prof. Wenz stellen und auf Schmerzensgeld klagen.
Vor einiger Zeit haben wir von unserem Wiener Forumsfreund Josef gelesen, dass die Verantwortlichen des entstehenden Protonen/Schwerionenzentrum in WienerNeustadt dies Problem statistisch beherrschen wollen. Ist dies auch eine Schnapsidee?
Deshalb, Herr Schmidt, bleiben noch meine Zweifel, ob die Prostata wirklich die Bocksprünge wie ein junger Geißbock während der Bestrahlungszeit macht, und die Professoren mit ihrer IMRT-Strahlenkanone im Körper herum ballern und versehentlich ab und zu einmal das Ziel Prostata treffen (bewusste plastische Übertreibung von mir).

Abschließend möchte ich noch einmal Ihre beiden Beispiele ansprechen


> Mit anderen Worten:
> Patient X hat ein cT3b cN0 cM0 Gleason Score 8 Tumor mit einem PSA von 19 ng/ml.
> Szenario A:
> Er kriegt 3 Jahre Hormontherapie und 70 Gy auf die Prostata. 
> Nach 5 Jahren hat er ein PSA-Rezidiv, das Cholin PET zeigt eine Anreicherung in der Prostata nur. Er kriegt wieder Hormontherapie, dann Chemotherapie, letztendlich verstirbt er 10 Jahre nach Diagnose an Metastasen.
> Szenario B:
> Er kriegt 3 Jahre Hormontherapie und 80 Gy auf die Prostata.
> Nach 6 Jahren hat er ein PSA-Rezidiv, das Cholin PET zeigt nichts an der Prostata, dafür leuchtet der Lendenwirbelkörper 2 und ein paar Lymphknoten an der Aorta. Er kriegt wieder Hormontherapie, dann Chemotherapie, letzendlich verstirbt er 10 Jahre nach Diagnose an Metastasen.
> Nun, hat sich die Dosiseskalation hier gelohnt? Nein.
> Es muss ncht natürlich so laufen, es läuft aber nun manchmal so.


und zwar im Zusammenhang mit Ihrer weiteren Aussage, dass 65  70 Gy genügen, um den Tumor dauerhaft zu zerstören, ja wenn er die richtige Struktur und nach meinem Verständnis die richtige DNA-Ploidie hat.


> Ein Tumor, der nach Strahlentherapie wiederkehrt, ist ein aggressiver Tumor, der nicht nur strahlenresistent ist, sondern auch gerne metastasiert und sich teilweise von Hormon- oder Chemotherapie nicht sehr beeindrucken lässt.


und dann war er vorher schon aneuploid. Ich habe schon oben die Studie aus Oslo angeführt und bei früheren Recherchen bin ich auf diese Information gestoßen



Beide beziehen sich zwar auf die Ektomie, aber ich nehme an, dass die Ergebnisse auf die Strahlentherapien übertragbar sind. Meine Schlussfolgerung aus diesen Ergebnissen ist, dass bei aneuploider Verteilung eine Heilung unwahrscheinlich ist.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Knut,

hier geht es zu den Ergebnissen vergleichender Studien (3D-CRT, IMRT und RPE).

Gruß,

Ralf

----------


## knut.krueger

Danke Ralf! Ich muss doch regelmäßiger das BPS-Magazin lesen, aber ich bin von früher her auf Forum und KISP fixiert. Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich, dass meine Skepsis und Menscheneinschätzung bestätigt wurden.

Gruß aus dem Kraichgau ins schöne Angeln
Knut.

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Herr Schmidt,
unter Beitrag Nr. 44 hat Hans (GL) bereits eine Info zu Prof. Reichle gegeben. Wichtig scheint mir aber die Aussage, die er im Mai 2008 bei einem Vortrag in Magdeburg gemacht hat. Ich zitiere aus dem Protokoll:
"*Die Strahlentherapie sei kritisch zu sehen. Man müsse die Entscheidung zu bestrahlen gut überlegen. Nur in 50 Prozent der Fälle zeige sich eine Verbesserung ähnlich wie das Ergebnis des PSA-Abfalls unter Taxotere. Das bedeute weder Verbesserung noch Verschlechterung. Prof. Reichle: "Das ist nicht des Rätsels Lösung. M. E. wird im Durchschnitt viel zu viel bestrahlt. Mit der Bestrahlung nimmt die Knochenmarkreserve ab. Und diese Patienten können wir dann relativ schlecht systemisch therapieren."
*Ich kenne leider auch keine Betroffenen, die nach einer (Rezidiv-) Bestrahlung geheilt wurden. Entweder die RT war ohne Ergebnis oder der Bestrahlte hat noch zusätzliche Probleme durch Nebenwirkungen bekommen. Darm, Knochenmark etc.
Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, dass die "Geheilten" nicht mehr in SHG sind bzw. in diesen nicht über ihre positiven Erfahrungen berichten. Das wäre natürlich schade.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## hartmuth

Danke, Knut, für Deinen letzten Bericht und die bisherigen Beiträge. 
Inhaltlich neige ich zur Unterstützung Deiner Argumentationen. So hatte ich die Sachlage bislang auch verstanden, wenngleich ich zugeben muß, mich mit der RT generell nicht allzu tiefgehend befaßt zu haben.
Danke aber auch an Daniel für seine fruchtbaren und stets sachlichen Beiträge, aus denen man viel lernen kann.  

Mir scheint zur Diskussion wichtig anzumerken, was sicherlich nicht nur Dir, Knut, aufgefallen ist und was auch Daniel beachten sollte. Du schreibst: 



> Und lieber ein Ergebnis im Reagenzglas als gar keine Aussage. Studienergebnisse haben die höchste Aussagekraft, aber wenn es diese nicht gibt, dann müssen Erfahrungsberichte oder wissenschaftliche Publikationen weiter helfen. Es kann aber keine Diskussionskultur entstehen, wenn Sie die Ihnen genehmen Berichte in der Diskussion für sich nutzen und den Anderen mundtot machen, da es für seine vorgetragenen Argumente/Berichte keine Studien gibt.


Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> unter Beitrag Nr. 44 hat Hans (GL) bereits eine Info zu Prof. Reichle gegeben. Wichtig scheint mir aber die Aussage, die er im Mai 2008 bei einem Vortrag in Magdeburg gemacht hat. Ich zitiere aus dem Protokoll:
> "*Die Strahlentherapie sei kritisch zu sehen. Man müsse die Entscheidung zu bestrahlen gut überlegen. Nur in 50 Prozent der Fälle zeige sich eine Verbesserung ähnlich wie das Ergebnis des PSA-Abfalls unter Taxotere. Das bedeute weder Verbesserung noch Verschlechterung. Prof. Reichle: "Das ist nicht des Rätsels Lösung. M. E. wird im Durchschnitt viel zu viel bestrahlt. Mit der Bestrahlung nimmt die Knochenmarkreserve ab. Und diese Patienten können wir dann relativ schlecht systemisch therapieren."
> *Ich kenne leider auch keine Betroffenen, die nach einer (Rezidiv-) Bestrahlung geheilt wurden. Entweder die RT war ohne Ergebnis oder der Bestrahlte hat noch zusätzliche Probleme durch Nebenwirkungen bekommen. Darm, Knochenmark etc.
> Vielleicht liegt es ja auch daran, dass die "Geheilten" nicht mehr in SHG sind bzw. in diesen nicht über ihre positiven Erfahrungen berichten. Das wäre natürlich schade.
> Viele Grüße
> Helmut


Hallo Helmut, bei dieser Aussage von Prof. Reichle wird mal wohl etwas genauer hinschauen müssen, welche Bestrahlungsform der Professor gemeint hat. Dass er damit pauschal alle Bestrahlungstherapien gemeint haben wird, die es gibt, kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Dieter,
habe den Vortrag von Prof. Reichle leider nicht live erlebt, sondern mir diesen nur auf DVD angesehen. Das Zitat zur Strahlentherapie ist aus dem Protokoll, das von Wolfhard D. Frost angefertigt wurde. Weitere Infos können nachgelesen werden unter dem Thread "Magdeburg 2008". Da hatte RuStra am 08.06.2008 über die Eindrücke aus dem Vortrag von Prof. Reichle berichtet. Nach den Worten von Rudolf sprach Prof. Reichle von einem _"Paradigmenwechsel in der Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms und das unter ausdrücklicher Kritik der bisher üblichen Standard-Therapie-Verfahren wie Bestrahlung und Chemo."_ 
Leider wurde über dieses Thema seinerzeit nicht weiter diskutiert. Kann aber nicht erkennen, dass Prof. Reichle mit seiner Aussage nur eine bestimmte "Bestrahlungstherapie" gemeint hat. Lasse mich gerne korrigieren.
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut,

der Vortrag von Prof. Reichle war in seinen Inhalten in erster Linie auf fortgeschrittenen, metastasierten Prostatakrebs abgestimmt. Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass er mit seiner Kritik die diversen Bestrahlungs-Methoden bei fortgeschrittenem PK meinte. Nur so ergibt sich auch ein Sinn in seinem Vergleich mit der Chemo. Bei den Palliativ-Bestrahlungen hat man ja schon von so mancher Bestrahlung gehört, die man eigentlich dem Patienten hätte ersparen können. Das wird er gemeint haben. Er wird vermutlich gesagt haben (oder gemeint haben):

_"Paradigmenwechsel in der Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms und das unter ausdrücklicher Kritik der bisher üblichen Standard-Therapie-Verfahren wie Bestrahlung und Chemo."_ 

Wir wissen ja alle, dass die Bestrahlungen auf dem Vormarsch sind, das sind aber die Ersttherapien mit kurativer Absicht. Hier sehe ich eher einen anderen Paradigmenwechsel, nicht den, den Reichle ansprach.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## helmutS

Hallo Dieter,
der Vortrag von Prof. Reichle bezog sich auf:
_Kombinierte anti-inflammatorische/angiostatische immunmodulatorische Therapie beim hormon-refraktären Prostatakarzionom.
_Insofern ist Deine Korrektur berechtigt, dass von Prof. Reichle eine Bestrahlung und Chemo beim hormon-refraktären PK kritisch beurteilt wurde.
Bitte um Entschuldigung.

Hallo Znieha,
vielen Dank für Deine positive Rückmeldung. Wünsche Dir weiterhin einen guten Verlauf und halte uns bitte informiert. 
Viele Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Helmut,

kein Grund für Entschuldigung. Hauptsache ist doch, dass wir möglichst eindeutige und verständliche Fakten haben, auf die wir uns beziehen können.

Beste Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Nach Ihren Ausführungen zur Tomotherapie bedeutet dies, dass obige Aussagen des Prof. Krempien der Helios Klinik, Berlin, gelogen und schlichtweg Patientenverdummung sind, d.h. man sollte rechtliche Schritte überlegen, um dies unlautere Treiben zu beenden.


Eingentlich nicht.
Es steht ja:
"*Das Tomotherapiegerät macht mit dem integrierten CT vor jedem Beschuss ein Schichtbild mit aktueller Größe und Lage der Geschwulst. So treffen die Strahlen auch Organe, die sich verschieben, sehr präzise"*
Es steht vor "jedem Beschuss", somit auch vor jeder Bestrahlung. Keiner hat gesagt, dass das Bild vor jeder Schicht gemacht wird.
Sie haben es bloss so interpretiert.




> Für die DNA-Ploidie habe ich eine Studie der Universität Oslo vorliegen, die den Prognosewert der DNA-Ploidie belegt.


Bitte Studie/Link liefern.




> Für Ihr Fundament, die 3D-Bestrahlung, gibt es auch keine Studienergebnisse.


Doch, es gibt mittlerweile gute retrospektive Daten. Was fehlt sind prospektive randomisierte Studien. Und diese wird es nie geben, da mitlerweile alle mit 3D bestrahlen. So eine Studie würde an jeder Ethikkomission scheitern.




> Studienergebnisse haben die höchste Aussagekraft, aber wenn es diese nicht gibt, dann müssen Erfahrungsberichte oder wissenschaftliche Publikationen weiter helfen.


Die Berichte zu Nebenwirkungen bei IMRT sind klinische Studien. Es sind keine Ergebnisse aus dem Reagenzglas.




> Beide beziehen sich zwar auf die Ektomie, aber ich nehme an, dass die Ergebnisse auf die Strahlentherapien übertragbar sind.


Eben nicht...




> Die Strahlentherapie sei kritisch zu sehen. Man müsse die Entscheidung zu bestrahlen gut überlegen. Nur in 50 Prozent der Fälle zeige sich eine Verbesserung ähnlich wie das Ergebnis des PSA-Abfalls unter Taxotere. Das bedeute weder Verbesserung noch Verschlechterung. Prof. Reichle: "Das ist nicht des Rätsels Lösung. M. E. wird im Durchschnitt viel zu viel bestrahlt. Mit der Bestrahlung nimmt die Knochenmarkreserve ab. Und diese Patienten können wir dann relativ schlecht systemisch therapieren."


Dies ist das schwachsinnigste Argument, das ich jemals gehört habe.
Mit anderen Worten stellt der Herr Professor Reichle hier eine potentiell kurative Therapie (Strahlentherapie) in Frage, damit eine palliative Therapie (Chemotherapie), die vielleicht ein paar Monaten mehr Überleben bringt, vollständig durchführbar ist. 
Reiner Schwachsinn.

----------


## joseke

was ist PCa


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte eigentlich mehr zu der Sache sagen, glaubt was ihr wollt, es bringt nichts. Wenn ihr mal einige Jahre dabei seit, seht ihr die Sache anders.
> 
> Nur so viel, vielleicht versteht das doch jemand: ... Bei Karl ist das "P27 Gen mit 50 - 60 % der Tumorzellen erhöht, welches anzeigt, dass diese 50 - 60 % der Zellen in einem Stadium sind wo CHEMOTHERAPEUTIKA oder auch ANTIHORMONE sie nicht erreichen können." 
> 
> Was nützt uns schon wenn nur die hormonsensieblen Zellen weg sind. Mir hat es nichts genützt, jeman sprach von eigenen Erfahrungen. Ich rede von nichts anderem, seit Jahren.
> 
> Bei mir hat sich nach nachweislich nicht funkinierender HB die Malignität (ich hoffe ihr wisst was das ist) nach 3,5 Jahren von X-Ploid in Multiploid verschlechter. Bei mir ist das P 27 Gen NUR mit 50 % erhöht und das nach 3,5 Jahren. Ich habe NUR einen GS 8, allerdings hochmetastasiert.
> ...

----------


## joseke

was ist ein tomotherapie ?danke Joseke


> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> 
> Vergleiche und Beispiele hinken, heißt es im Volksmund, und dies Empfinden habe ich bei Ihren beiden Beispielen, denn es steht wohl außer Frage, dass die heutigen 74  76 Gy noch nicht das Optimum für die Karzinomzerstörung sind, sondern ein Kompromiss zwischen Tumorvernichtung und unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen darstellt.
> Ihre beiden Beispiele betreffen den hochaggressiven PK, für den es keine kurative Therapie gibt. Deshalb sollte vor der Therapieentscheidung die Diagnoseausschöpfung stehen wie z.B. die DNA-Ploidie. Ich hatte einen GS 4 + 3, und die DNA-Ploidie ergab eine peritetraploide Verteilung. Letztere veranlasste mich meine Therapieentscheidung für die Dreifachhormonblockade neu aufzurollen, und ich favorisierte adjuvant eine Strahlentherapie zu machen, da die Kombination von Hormonblockade und Strahlentherapie gute Ergebnisse signalisierte. Bei dieser Verteilung konnte ich normal davon ausgehen, dass keine Strahlenresistenz vorlag. Als vorsichtiger, in Ihren Augen vielleicht übervorsichtiger Betroffener habe ich bei Prof. Bonkhoff noch die Marker Chromogranin A, Bcl2, P53 und HER2/neu bestimmen lassen, die alle negativ waren. Damit wusste ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass keine Strahlenresistenz und kein hochaggressiver Krebs vorlagen und konnte mich nun beruhigt für eine Strahlentherapie entscheiden. Ich habe mich, wie bekannt, für die Protonentherapie entschieden, wobei für mich ein wichtiger Entscheidungsgrund war, dass die Bestrahlungsleistung mindestens 80 Gy- bei mir in der Gruppe Dr. Rossi 82 Gy- war. Ich erwarte dadurch eine wesentliche statistische Verbesserung, Rezidiv frei zu bleiben. 
> 
> Inzwischen habe ich weiter recherchiert und wieder eine Website über die Tomotherapie gefunden, die genau meine Frage an Sie beschreibt und so bestätigt, wie ich es in der Vergangenheit verstanden hatte. Nachstehend einen Auszug aus der Website:
> Ich habe nachstehend den Link zur Website angegeben
> 
> http://www.lifepr.de/pressemeldungen/helios-kliniken-gmbh/boxid-30367.html 
> ...

----------


## Pinguin

*Tomotherapie* = siehe* hier*              bitte am Threadanfang lesen 

PCa bedeutet Prostatakarzinom

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

entschuldigen Sie bitte meine verspätete Antwort, aber ich war eine Woche im Allgäu und hatte keinen Internetzugang.
Das Zitat der Heliosklinik habe ich um den davorstehenden Satz erweitert (unterstrichen)


> _Im Gegensatz dazu passt sich die Tomotherapie den Veränderungen während der Bestrahlung an. Das Tomotherapiegerät macht mit dem integrierten CT vor jedem Beschuss ein Schichtbild mit aktueller Größe und Lage der Geschwulst. So treffen die Strahlen auch Organe, die sich verschieben, sehr präzise_



und dies ist für mich schon eine Justierung während der Bestrahlung oder soll mindestens so verstanden werden. Zu der Studie aus Oslo habe ich Ihnen eine PN geschickt.
Zu den Nebenwirkungen und der Erfolgsquote der IMRT hatte Ralf Damm einen interessanten Hinweis geliefert, und ich dachte, dass Sie diese Aussagen, die Ihren Ansichten zur IMRT bei PK doch widersprechen, kommentieren würden. Hier ist der Link
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/images/stories/pdf/outcome.pdf 


Gruß Knut.

----------


## Pinguin

> Zu der Studie aus Oslo habe ich Ihnen eine PN geschickt.


Wäre es nicht der Vollständigkeit halber sinnvoll, diese Studie aus Oslo auch den übrigen Forumsbenutzern zugänglich zu machen?

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Olav,

die Studie liegt als PDF-Dokument vor, so dass eine komplette Veröffentlichung im Forum nicht möglich/sinnvoll ist. Diskutiert wurden die Ergebnisse im Thread
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=13252&postcount=1 

ab Beitrag Nr. 240.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Pinguin

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...&postcount=240




> die Studie liegt als PDF-Dokument vor, so dass eine komplette Veröffentlichung im Forum nicht möglich/sinnvoll ist. Diskutiert wurden die Ergebnisse im Thread





> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showpost.php?p=13252&postcount=1 
> 
> ab Beitrag Nr. 240.


Mit etwas Geduld bin ich auf den Beitrag 240 gestoßen. Vielen Dank.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

der Threadverfasser hat die Frage gestellt, ob eine IMRT bei GS 9 Erfolg bringen könnte. Die Antwort von Herrn Schmidt war


> Langsam wird es langweilig immer wieder die gleichen Sachen zu wiederholen:
> 
> 
> Eine IMRT Bestrahlung bei Prostatakrebs hat keinen klinisch bewiesenen Vorteil im Vergleich zu einer herrkömmlichen 3D-Strahlentherapie.


Herr Schmidt hat mit seiner Auffassung im Forum die Meinungshoheit übernommen und die Skeptiker zum Schweigen gebracht. Meine Ansicht über seine Diskussionsart und meine Zweifel zu der Überlegenheit der 3D Bestrahlung habe ich im Beitrag Nr. 46 geäußert. Praktische Unterstützung habe ich von Ralf erhalten mit seinem Hinweis
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/images/stories/pdf/outcome.pdf 
Es handelt sich um die Vergleichsergebnisse der Bestrahlungsarten 3D und IMRT des Südharz-Krankenhauses Nordhausen GmbH, dessen Chefarzt uns auch ein Begriff durch den Bericht von Rolf Liszmanski http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informationen/pdf/Positiv%20denken.pdf 
ist. Nachdem Herr Schmidt sich nicht zu Ralfs Hinweis geäußert hatte, habe ich noch einmal in meinem Beitrag Nr. 60 ihn um seine Stellungnahme zu den Ergebnissen von Dr. Wolfgang Oehler gebeten, aber leider ohne Erfolg. Ich bedaure dies sehr, da Herr Schmidt mit seiner Meinung sicherlich viele Forumsteilnehmer überzeugt aber viele auch verunsichert hat. Deshalb hätte ich gerne diese vorliegenden Ergebnisse des Südharz-Krankenhauses Nordhausen GmbH diskutiert. Meine positive Meinung zur IMRT habe ich in der Vergangenheit oft geäußert und sehe diese durch die Ergebnisse von Herrn Dr. Oehler bestätigt. Nachstehend ist die Vergleichsstatistik aufgeführt:



Diese zeigt, dass bei niedriger Risikoklasse beide Bestrahlungstherapien gleichwertig sind aber ab mittlerer Risikoklasse die IMRT der 3D-Bestrahlung weit überlegen ist. Die Ergebnisse der Hochrisikoklasse sollten Dir, lieber Karl, Mut geben und zeigen Dir, dass Dein Urologe Dich gut beraten hat.
Nachstehend sind die unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen der Therapiearten aufgeführt




und auch diese sprechen nicht gegen die IMRT und widerlegen Herrn Schmidts Ausführungen.
Ralf hatte vor ein paar Wochen darauf hingewiesen, dass das Südharz-Krankenhaus Nordhausen GmbH sich ein Tomotherapiegerät zugelegt hat, und aufgrund der Seriosität dieser Institution erwarte ich, dass der propagierte Fortschritt auch bei der Prostatabestrahlung sich einstellen wird.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

1. Das sind keine randomisierte Daten sondern retrospektive Vergleiche. 
2. Darüber hinaus sind dort keinerlei Ausführungen zu weiteren therapeutischen Massnahmen aufgelistet. Wieviele Patienten hatten Hormontherapie parallel zur Bestrahlung und wie lange? In den späten 80er und bis in den späten 90er war die antihormonelle Behandlung parallel zur Strahlentherapie keine Standardmethode. In der IMRT-Ära ist sie Standard bei intermediate + hish risk Tumoren. 
*Somit hatten vermutlich ein grosser Teil der IMRT Patienten antihormonelle Therapie und ein grosser Teil der 3D-bestrahlten Patienten eben keine.*
Das erklärt auch warum der Unterschied zwischen IMRT und 3D-geplante Strahlentherapie in den intermediate + high risk Gruppen auftritt und eben nicht bei den low risk Patienten.
3. 70,2 Gy gilt heutzutage als überholte Dosis für 3D-geplante konformale Therapie, 74 Gy sind weitgehend Standard. Wir wissen nicht wie 74 Gy vs. 81 Gy abschneiden würden.

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

ich bedanke mich für Ihre Stellungnahme. Zu Ihrer Anmerkung der eventuellen unterschiedlichen Vorbehandlung möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass der Erfassungsbeginn für beide Verfahren identisch ist. Bei 3D ist der angegebene Zeitraum 1988  1998 und bei IMRT 1988  2004, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass bei den Hoch-Risiko-Patienten keine unterschiedlichen Therapieabläufe vorliegen. Ansonsten wäre dies auch eine unseriöse Darstellung. Es ist für Sie sicherlich kein Problem mit einem Anruf, den Sachverhalt bei Ihrem Kollegen Dr. Oehler zu klären.
Wenn heute bei 3D 74 Gy Standard ist, dann kann wohl, wie Sie anklingen lassen, mit einer verbesserten Quote bei 3D gerechnet werden.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Herr Schmidt,
> 
> ich bedanke mich für Ihre Stellungnahme. Zu Ihrer Anmerkung der eventuellen unterschiedlichen Vorbehandlung möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass der Erfassungsbeginn für beide Verfahren identisch ist. Bei 3D ist der angegebene Zeitraum 1988 – 1998 und bei IMRT 1988 – 2004, so dass ich davon ausgehe, dass bei den Hoch-Risiko-Patienten keine unterschiedlichen Therapieabläufe vorliegen. Ansonsten wäre dies auch eine unseriöse Darstellung. Es ist für Sie sicherlich kein Problem mit einem Anruf, den Sachverhalt bei Ihrem Kollegen Dr. Oehler zu klären.
> Wenn heute bei 3D 74 Gy Standard ist, dann kann wohl, wie Sie anklingen lassen, mit einer verbesserten Quote bei 3D gerechnet werden.
> 
> Gruß Knut.



Ich finde es aber erstaunlich dass man im Jahre 1988 von IMRT spricht, denn die gab es damals nicht. Zumindest nicht in der Form, in der sie heute zur Verfügung steht.
Ich wäre dankbar wenn Sie das Zitat (10) von Herrn Zelefsky als Titel hier erwähnen könnten, damit ich mir das Paper anschauen kann. Herr Zelefsky ist ein seriöser Prostataforscher, allerdings kenne ich diese Arbeit nicht.

----------


## knut.krueger

Guten Abend Herr Schmidt,

leider kann ich nicht mit den gewünschten Daten dienen. Meine Unterlage ist nur ein PDF-Dokument aus dem BPS-Magazin gemäß dem vorher bereits angegebenen Link
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/images/stories/pdf/outcome.pdf , der nicht mehr Informationen als der von mir in den Forumsbeitrag gestellte Auszug liefert. Ich kann nur mit der Telefonnummer von Herrn Dr. Wolfgang Oehler, Chefarzt der Radioonkologie des Südharz-Krankenhauses Nordhausen dienen, und zwar ist diese 03631/411760.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## Pinguin

Hier könnte man mit aktuellem *Code* wohl fündig werden.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich habe die Publikation mittlerweile gefunden. Es gibt mehrere Problemen bei der Auswertung der Daten:

1. Die Trennung ist nicht 70,2 Gy vs. 81 Gy in der Publikation.
Es gibt 4 verschiedene Dosislevels von  70,2 Gy, 75,6 Gy, 81 Gy und 86,4 Gy.

2. Die Hälfte aller Patienten hat Hormontherapie gekriegt. 
Es wird nichts gesagt, welche Patienten in welchem Zeitraum bevorzugt mit oder ohne IMRT behandelt wurden. Sicherlich aber sind in letzter Zeit mehr Patienten mit IMRT behandelt, da das Follow Up der Patienten mit IMRT und höheren Dosen kürzer als das der Patienten ohne IMRT war.
Somit haben vermutlich auch mehr Patienten mit IMRT die Hormontherapie gekriegt, da diese Standard erst in den späten 90er wurde.

3. Wenn man sich jetzt die Kurven anschaut, dann sieht man Folgendes:
Die Kurve mit 70,2 Gy läuft schlecht.
Die Kurven mit 75,6 Gy und 81 Gy laufen im Prinzip deckend zu einander.
Die Kurve mit 86 Gy läuft am besten, hat aber auch eine sehr kurze Verlaufszeit (neues Konzept).

4. Die Einzeldosen waren bei 1,8 Gy. Das heisst, dass die 75,6 Gy in 1,8 Gy/d gleichzusetzten wären mit 74 Gy in 2 Gy/d. Das ist auch der aktuelle Standard heutzutage in der 3D-Strahlentherapie.

Somit ist diese Studie kein Beweis für die Überlegenheit der IMRT, da:

1. Sie nicht randomisiert ist.
2. Hormontherapie nicht klar bei allen Gruppen unter gleichen Voraussetzungen gegeben wurde.
3. 75,6 Gy gleich gut mit 81 Gy laufen.

:-)

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Herr Schmidt,

da es bei dem von mir zitierten Dokument um einen Vergleich zwischen zwei Therapieverfahren geht, und diese Statistik vom BPS veröffentlicht wurde, habe ich Günter Feick gebeten, die von Ihnen aufgezeigte Diskrepanz möglichst zu klären.

Gruß Knut

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüße Sie, Daniel Schmidt,



> 4. Die Einzeldosen waren bei 1,8 Gy. Das heisst, dass die 75,6 Gy in 1,8 Gy/d gleichzusetzten wären mit 74 Gy in 2 Gy/d. Das ist auch der aktuelle Standard heutzutage in der 3D-Strahlentherapie.


http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...90&postcount=1

Hätte meine jetzige Situation anderst, besser ausgesehen wenn 75,6 Ges. Gy anstatt 66,6 Gy gegeben worden wäre oder sind es tatsächlich Bestrahlungs- und Antihormonresistente Zellen die ich habe, weil der PSA Wert immer wider danach steigt?
Wünsche allen einen angenehmen schönen Sonntag und den Geburtstags Kindern alles Gute
Helmut

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Grüße Sie, Daniel Schmidt,
> 
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...90&postcount=1
> 
> Hätte meine jetzige Situation anderst, besser ausgesehen wenn 75,6 Ges. Gy anstatt 66,6 Gy gegeben worden wäre oder sind es tatsächlich Bestrahlungs- und Antihormonresistente Zellen die ich habe, weil der PSA Wert immer wider danach steigt?
> Wünsche allen einen angenehmen schönen Sonntag und den Geburtstags Kindern alles Gute
> Helmut


Sie sind operiert worde, da sind Dosen unter 70 Gy Standard. Dosen über 70 Gy sind für nicht operierte Patienten Standard.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Daniel Schmidt,

danke für die Erklärung!
Gruß Helmut

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Knut,
ich komme noch einmal zurück auf Deinen Beitrag zur Tomotherapie bzw. Helios Klinik vom 27.2.09, da die Aussage der Helios Klinik, dass sich die Tomotherapie während der Bestrahlung anpasst missverständlich ist und wohl auch missverstanden wurde. Wie Daniel S. schon ausgeführt hat ist damit die tägliche Überprüfung des Zielvolumens vor der Bestrahlung gemeint und nicht während der Bestrahlung. Die Helios Klinik schreibt in einer anderen Veröffentlichung " Durch die unmittelbare Bildgebung *vor der* Bestrahlung wird die Lagerung des Patienten überprüft, gegebenenfalls eine Korrektur des Zielvolumens durchgeführt". Von den 20 Minuten Bestrahlungszeit, die Daniel S. genannt hat entfallen ca. 5-6 Minuten auf die reine Bestrahlungszeit und ca. 5 Minuten auf die Erstellung des CT.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Hallo Knut,
> ich komme noch einmal zurück auf Deinen Beitrag zur Tomotherapie bzw. Helios Klinik vom 27.2.09, da die Aussage der Helios Klinik, dass sich die Tomotherapie während der Bestrahlung anpasst missverständlich ist und wohl auch missverstanden wurde. Wie Daniel S. schon ausgeführt hat ist damit die tägliche Überprüfung des Zielvolumens vor der Bestrahlung gemeint und nicht während der Bestrahlung. Die Helios Klinik schreibt in einer anderen Veröffentlichung " Durch die unmittelbare Bildgebung *vor der* Bestrahlung wird die Lagerung des Patienten überprüft, gegebenenfalls eine Korrektur des Zielvolumens durchgeführt". Von den 20 Minuten Bestrahlungszeit, die Daniel S. genannt hat entfallen ca. 5-6 Minuten auf die reine Bestrahlungszeit und ca. 5 Minuten auf die Erstellung des CT.
> Gruß Jürgen


5-6 Minutes ist relativ schnell für eine Tomotherapiebestrahlung. Vermutlich ist damit die Bestrahlung nur der Prostata gemeint, bei eher nicht fortgeschrittenen Tumoren. Müsste man die gesamten Beckenlymphbahnen abdecken, so wäre die Zeit beträchtlich länger.

----------


## manfredh

seit 11.05.2009 werde ich tomotherapiert. Der Ablauf einer Bestrahlungs-"Sitzung" dauert rd. 10 Min (Schritte 1 - 9). Dieser Zeitraum teilt sich etwa wie folgt auf:

1. in den Raum gehen, auf den Tisch legen
2. Lage des Patienten justieren
3. Assistentinnen verlassen den Raum
4. CT anfertigen
5. Assistentinnen kommen wieder und führen Eingaben/Einstellungen am Gerät durch
6. Assitentinnen verlassen den Raum
7. Bestrahlung durchführen (1,8 Gy; 37 Sitzungen)
8. Assistentinnen kehren zurück, Tisch in Ausgangslage fahren
9. aufstehen, Hose anziehen, ins Büro fahren.

Die eigentliche Bestrahlung dauert rd. 3 Min. Da ich nicht mit der Stoppuhr zur Bestrahlung fahre, ist die Zeit geschätzt. Ich kann bei Gelegenheit mal die freundlichen Assistentinnen fragen, wie lange die tatsächliche Dauer ist.

Die schwierige Übung für mich als Patient ist ruhig zu liegen und gleichmäßig zu atmen und das im Zeitraum ab Schritt 2 bis Ende Schritt 7. Als Hilfestellung wird unter die Kniekehlen eine Unterlage gelegt, die die ruhige Lage der Beine unterstützt.

----------

